# K03/K04 Eliminators



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

ok, just going to throw this out there. might be a repost, didnt find anything in a search. 
atpturbo.com has acted on a wonderful idea. 
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm
the idea is the only thing you -need- to upgrade to these turbos is oil/coolant lines, injectors and software. if you think the stock mani is too restrictive there is always this: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
and the word flying around the 1.8t forum is it should compete power-wise with the apr stg 3. pricing not set yet, but they are said to be ready to ship in june of this year. i know im going to be keeping an eye on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

wow..no intrest, comments, not even an "REPOST" comment?


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

REPOST.... IN


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (VDUBRACER187)*

j/k








gt28rs is 1 sick turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryccki jetta (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (VDUBRACER187)*

Hey could someone explain what exactly we would be saving money on by buying these kits vs putting together a custom kit? Just custom exhaust manifold and downpipe? So like $700-$1000 value?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (VDUBRACER187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBRACER187* »_REPOST.... IN

B4


----------



## EliteDubs (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (VWGolfA4)*

there's a 6 page thread going on about these turbos.......

_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
B4









the


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (EliteDubs)*

LOCK!


----------



## ryccki jetta (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (importtuner716)*

Why should this thread get locked, the other thread took off in a whole different direction. Could someone help me with my question?


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

Actually, your right, we should start another thread because the other one is out of control with morons who just want to fight. 
To that end I will help the best I can from the little I did learn from that thread. 
yup, oil coolant lines, injectors and software sum it up. My setup MAY look like:
K03/04 eliminator kit
oil/coolant lines...duh
380cc injectors
in line fuel pump
tyrolsport smic
turbo back exhaust...probably 3" dp to 2.5" catback
and REVO BT software
Later on, depending, I may upgrade to the manifold you posted from kineticmotorsport.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (ryccki jetta)*

Your answer was in the other post. but it will save you from buying:
1. mani
2. downpipe
Pretty much, that's it. check atp for the prices of these two items and then take it off of the total price of their potato kit.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you need to upgrade the downpipe anyways, so you can forget about saving any $ there, and the manifold also would probably get upgraded eventually. 
So really it doesn't do f' all except the ability to bolt up to the stock parts. which suck. lol


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboZen)*

I am confused about one thing. Are they going to have a number of different turbos available that will be a direct bolt on, or is it just the GT28RS?
So, with one of these bolting right up to the stock manifold, all you would need is: injectors, BT software, fpr, lines/fittings....what else? (I already have a tyrolsport smic).


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

yes but the majority of those who would want a bolt on 28rs are already chipped/exhausted i think.
this is perfect for someone like me just looking for 240/250whp on the 4 speed and not breaking the bank. w/k04 chip i'll need 380s, oil coolant lines/washers & air inlet + vr6MAF but can keep my apr d/p right? maybe a adj fpr and ebc for tuning to make it run real nice








i'm assuming atp will sell the inlet & lines but it's not clear on their site. anyone know for sure?



_Modified by petesell at 4:31 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (petesell)*

petesell...so your saying that if you were to bolt up one of these turbos, and change the other things you mentioned, you could run it on your current arp software??


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

i have apr k04 software & people successfully run 28r/rs on k04 chip. you can run it on k03 chip but might need an mbc/ebc to make it run the boost you want for your power goals. you may run into limp mode w/k03 software however...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Dude you still live in the sticks where they don’t have emissions so you will never understand.







If the have plans to build one of these for the transverse 1.8t with the downturn cast in then there is no reason to upgrade the DP, you can get 2.5 and 3" DPs for KO3s which would be more than enough for this turbo.
Being stealth and utilizing the stock manifold and exhaust is important to people who can fail a smog test because they have something as simple as a CAI installed. ATP probably pushed the development of this turbo base on its California market. As far as everyone arguing that the stock manifold cant flow enough well we will just have to wait and see, I for one think it can flow more than enough to boost a GT28R or RS. I bet someone in the near future makes 300whp with one of these.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

Why do the oil/coolant lines need to be changed?
Do they need to be longer?
Are the connector different on the new turbo?
If just the later why not get adapters or short lines (extension) with
stock connector on one end and new connectot on the other.
connector = fittings
Rey


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

Bottom line on these turbos is that they weill be better than a K04 for a bolt on, and with the supply shortages from borg warner it might be a good option as long as you can get software.
As far as upgrading them for big power, I dont think that the stock manifold will flow enough to make them work to their peak efficiency. I should have some evidence on the matter shortly.
If that is the case, you'd need to get a new high flow manifold anyway. You also need new oil/coolant lines. From there to optimize this thing you'd need a 2.5" downpipe or 3", which you may already have but it wont negate the fact that you need one. Further you'll need some sort of TIP to mate to the new turbo.
So in my mind when it comes down to it and you want to make good pwoer, you'll need this:
Turbo
Manifold
Downpipe
Inlet pipe
Oil lines
Coolant lines
Injectors
Software

But for a bolt on with limitted supporting mods i'm sure it will out do a K04.
Thats my opinion take it for what its worth. * I'm not about to argue the merrits of a manifold upgrade*, you cant spin the turbines on the hoover dam with a garden hose, even if the hose pressure is really high.
edit: So if you're looking for big power, this package doesnt make it any more cost effective or great than a stardard big turbo setup.



_Modified by Rippinralf at 9:24 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_you need to upgrade the downpipe anyways, so you can forget about saving any $ there, and the manifold also would probably get upgraded eventually. 
So really it doesn't do f' all except the ability to bolt up to the stock parts. which suck. lol

There are people that don't need anything more than mild setup as already stated.
Then, there are also peopel like me, who are car enthusiasts while going to school. I love working on my car, but I don't have thousands to dump into my car all at the same time. This allows me to continue upgrading in steps. When I have reached the limitations of the manifold, then I'll save up to upgrade that. It's a great option if you ask me.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (AVANT)*

I just spoke to someone at ATP. Looks like the price is going to be between $1,000.00 - $1,500.00 depending on which turbo you want (only GT series turbos, no T series).


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

Damn, you could buy an entire used kit for $1500 (Gt28R). hopefully that price will creep down a lil.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

regardless of which manifold you use it is nice to know that you can buy a 3" turbo back exhaust from ghl or apr or the like and simply bolt it on w/o having to fabricate a custom downpipe or weld in a cat etc. etc.


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (mwwhonda)*

so maybe the stock mani doesn't flow enough to really boost the hell out of these larger turbos at upper revs...
but it should help spool the turbo sooner right? smaller volume to presurize or something...?
for autox people these may be nice options...


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_so maybe the stock mani doesn't flow enough to really boost the hell out of these larger turbos at upper revs...
but it should help spool the turbo sooner right? smaller volume to presurize or something...?
for autox people these may be nice options...


Turbos spool on volume not velocity, so it would probably spool about the same. Not tangibly differently anyhow. You are leaving some power on the table up top though, where the stock manifold is going to get a little bit wheezy.
I didn't get a chance to post in the thread that got locked, but this is going to be a great setup for guys like me- who have been considering a K04 but weren't feeling the cost to benefit ratio since ultimately the K04 is only buying you 30-35 more at the wheels over a K03s.
Kyle


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_Turbos spool on volume not velocity, 


i think that sounds wierd. if i put a huge-ass mani with lots of volume in, it should spool slower that a small one with very little volume...more energy is gone from the exhaust gasses just in travelling/filling the space in the larger mani. errr, i mean that's what i was thinking. i'm willing to be converted if i'm wrong though...


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

This option works great for me....Im not looking for crazy HP (I'll sell my jetta, if I was going that route).....stealth and reliable is what im looking for. (ie: sleeper)


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*

Hmmmm, would someone gain any power by simply bolting this turbo up to their car, and sticking to their stock injectors and GIAC or APR software?


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

basically, with the stock manifold, it should spool just as if it were with a larger manifold, not much different. 
The difference will come in HOW that power comes in. With a larger manifold your going to see nice gains up top and solid midrange.
The stock manifold wont produce the same power up top. Now instead of the turbo running out of breath, the manifold is going to essentially hold the turbo back by not being able to flow enough up top to put down the big power numbers you would with a bigger manifold. 
The question on the table, is to what extent will the manifold hold it back. My prediction is the turbo will spool fine. You will lose low end over the K03/K03S, there should be nice gains in the midrange and up top and should pull up to redline. However, it wont put down the midrange ---> top end numbers the same car with a larger manifold will.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_

i think that sounds wierd. if i put a huge-ass mani with lots of volume in, it should spool slower that a small one with very little volume...more energy is gone from the exhaust gasses just in travelling/filling the space in the larger mani. errr, i mean that's what i was thinking. i'm willing to be converted if i'm wrong though... 

Try blowing through a straw vs a garden hose vs a 3" exhaust pipe. there needs to be a compromise somewhere, huge is not best, small is not best. Somewhere in between, the stock manifolds on our cars are designed to spool small turbos quickly to make them nice and drivable for the average driver. Same thing with SRT's, but their turbos are part of the manifold, but if you put a 20G on one with the stock manifold it doesnt work as great as with an after market manifold.
Its been dyno proven over on the SRT.

This might be a useful analogy, If the rivers and streams feeding the hoover dam in Nevada decreased to half of what they are now, the dam would they be able to spin the turbines which produce electrical power as efficiently as before? 

Nothing has been proven yet with hard evidence, but do we really need to know the reasons behind the world being round to accept the fact that we wont fall off the edge if we goto china?


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

you'll be fuel limited, fuel pump is good for around 245 whpMAX, from what i've read.
not too sure about the size of our stock injectors, but i'd imagine that's be the first bottleneck based on the duty levels i've seen on vag w/ giac x+... and i highly doubt i'm even a hair over 200whp
edit for whp.


_Modified by Illegal Gardener at 3:01 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Why do the oil/coolant lines need to be changed?
Do they need to be longer?
Are the connector different on the new turbo?
If just the later why not get adapters or short lines (extension) with
stock connector on one end and new connectot on the other.
connector = fittings
Rey


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*



Rippinralf said:


> This might be a useful analogy, If the rivers and streams feeding the hoover dam in Nevada decreased to half of what they are now, the dam would they be able to spin the turbines which produce electrical power as efficiently as before?
> 
> QUOTE]
> Yes, if the velocity was increased. You have to consider the flow rate not just the volume and the velocity at which the gas (or water) passes the turbines. Force=ma. at the dam m is the mass of the water and a is acceleration from gravity. Only thing you can change in the dam is the mass of the water. The exhaust mani you can change acceleration using velocities as affected by diameter.
> ...


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Illegal Gardener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illegal Gardener* »_you'll be fuel limited, fuel pump is good for around 245 whpMAX, from what i've read.
not too sure about the size of our stock injectors, but i'd imagine that's be the first bottleneck based on the duty levels i've seen on vag w/ giac x+... and i highly doubt i'm even a hair over 200whp
edit for whp.

_Modified by Illegal Gardener at 3:01 PM 4-13-2005_


APR stage 3 uses 380 cc injectors and the Audi TT 225 fuel pump. Apr stage 3 also make approximately 245 wheel hp on pump gas or 280 crank PUMP GAS.
Simple, get the injectors and the fuel pump and some software.
Only thing I lack is the fuel pump.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (slugII)*

Looks like the longitudinal setup fits nicely. 
A transverse setup will be more difficult. To use a stock downpipe, the turbo discharge would have to make a 90 degree bend. Your not going to get a large transition 90 degree bend for cheap. And even still a 90 degree bend wont put the discharge in exactly the same spot. it will be over to the passenger side too much. You will need a downpie with a bend in it. The stocker has a crazy housing and is pretty much centered on the exhaust tunnel in the chassis. 
other than eliminating the adapter plate, this isn't going to be any better than the ATP STG II setup.

edit, and BTW APR STG III makes min 260 WHP on 93


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_
Spin a bike tire with a nozzle on a garden hose using 10 gallons per minute of water. Then try spining the same tire with a garden hose with out a nozzle at the same 10 gallons per minute. It won't spin as fast without the nozzle cause the velocity of the water is reduced.
Why? cause velocity matters when applying force. That is why jets and rockets use nozzles!!!!!


It sure does matter, now try spinning that bicycle tire with a water gun with the same velocity of your garden hose nozzle. Tell me which one will spin the tire faster...
Its called compromise, if someone fails to believe it, and they choose to go that route expecting big power, they will understand what dissappointment feels like soon after.
PG # 2 pwn3d


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

its a balance guys. If you go to 50 billion psi of backpressure the whole thing runs like crap, tons of energy gets wasted as heat... 
You have to find the optimum between velocity and restriction. The bigger the compressor, the more of BOTH you have, so you can get into a situation where the manifold is just simply too small. 
If it had no side effects except spooling your turbo... trust me, you'd see a lot less full race manifolds out there


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

alright, i think i touched on this in the last post that was locked. You can talk about velocity in a venturi sort of way, but that doesn't do jack for the turbo. Exhaust pulses carry energy and volume. This volume must fill the area that the exhaust travels through and merge through a 1.5" diameter hole and then fill turbine scroll volume before hitting turbine wheel. Now if there's not enough exhaust rate coming out of the mani at a specified rate/time, the turbo will react in a certain way. As was discussed, the guy's GT28RS w/ the .86 A/R housing, there just wasn't enough volume AND pressure to spool it down low cause its got to get through the specified (exhaust flange) first before filling up turbine scroll. Your MBC, you can conceptualized the same way, albeit in miniature form. When you start closing the valve, it'll allow a certain amount at a certain pressure to enter the other side. Once you reach this threshold, you'll not overcome it no matter what you do. So when you even get a bigger runner manifold, it still would have to exit that same 1.5" diameter outlet and you can't increase it that much because of the proximity of the mounting holes...
If you decide to go w/ a bigger turbo in the future, you'll just be hurting yourself and it will feel worse then the smaller one because of this physical restriction.
WRX's suffer from this. Ppl get these bolt-on GT30R's w/ small custom cast turbine housings w/ relatively poor results. A 500hp turbo would routinely see low 300's only before they start surging. The up-pipe outlet is a small diameter as well and it creates a laggy environment w/ a large turbo and a small comp housing. So, what do they do? They rotate mount the turbo, open up the comp housing and use standard T3 flanges. It opens them up, makes them more responsive and creates more power.


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*

My Question to ATP..
Can you shed some light on this new k03 eliminator turbo.. Has this 
> been tested on a transverse 1.8t, and where do you get the claims 
> that it will make 250-400 hp? Do you feel that the stock manifold 
> will flow efficientley to power these turbos? and what else will be 
> needed to run these turbos to its full benefit? What will be the 
> price range of this new turbo and what varieties of this turbo will 
> you have (i.e. gt28rs)?
Direct from ATP in regards to this k03 eliminator turbo..

Hello, thanks for the email with the good questions.
Has this been tested? No one bolts on more turbo combinations on the 1.8T 
engines then we do. It's all we do. We have put every possible turbo 
combination on that engine and have tested them to the limit since the engine 
became available in 1997 so we know that engine quite well. As for your 
questions regarding HP levels and how to achieve them, we will have the 
application matrix released in the next few days that will spell out how to 
implement these turbos. You'll find that we've put some thought into this so 
that our customers can benefit. Why else would we release this while our 
sales of the GT28RS Hardware kit is at an all time high? It's because we 
realized that some of our customers wanted this type of bolt-on turbo. 
Pricing will be very competitive with the K04.

Thanks again!
ATP Support



_Modified by ffej0427 at 2:47 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ffej0427)*

Good to Hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

Guess the rest is to be said/heard. exciting







-Matt


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (ffej0427)*

Thanks for posting that ffej0427. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_Thanks for posting that ffej0427. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is good for us new home buyers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
edit, and BTW APR STG III makes min 260 WHP on 93









Biased!


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *ATP* »_Pricing will be very competitive with the K04.

I just spunked on my keyboard.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_
I just spunked on my keyboard.


rotflmao


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_
I just spunked on my keyboard.


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_
I just spunked on my keyboard.


Dead


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (importtuner716)*

just as i started looking at the $2800 K04-20 from pro imports this comes out im very excited please if any one has any other helpful info keep it coming


_Modified by motorsportsA628 at 9:42 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

I think this is going to be what many of us were waiting for! 
I'm gonna get a Big Turbo YYAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

ditto... haha better start saving..!


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (1_Slow_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_Slow_Jetta* »_ditto... haha better start saving..!

















Save...hahahahaha... VISA is your friend....
I hate you VISA!!!!


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ffej0427)*

Just get yourself a Zero % interest card and your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

I would agree that the manifold could become a choke point if you were running a 350 - 400 whp capable turbo. However, in the event that you are running a 400 whp turbo you are likely not concerned with the money savings gained by this product and more concerned with balls deep performance.
This product is unmistakably aimed at the mid-level modder - one who is beyond the basics but not willing to drop 5 large on a B-BT kit and associated labour.


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (GTINeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINeon* »_I would agree that the manifold could become a choke point if you were running a 350 - 400 whp capable turbo. However, in the event that you are running a 400 whp turbo you are likely not concerned with the money savings gained by this product and more concerned with balls deep performance.
This product is unmistakably aimed at the mid-level modder - one who is beyond the basics but not willing to drop 5 large on a B-BT kit and associated labour.


thats me............!


----------



## GLI_1.8T (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (1_Slow_Jetta)*

Bump for more opinions/thoughts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (GLI_1.8T)*

i say those turbos are for half assed people. If your going to do something like that, save up and do it right. thats my $.02
E


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i say those turbos are for half assed people. If your going to do something like that, save up and do it right. thats my $.02
E

Thats pretty professional . . . there are many different markets and there appears from all the interests in these (contigent on prices of course) that they will sell plenty to those interested in some a little more than bolt on K04s using all stock parts but less than $5K BT kits.
Last conversation I had with ATP the person I spoke with said that they were not looking to sell the housing as an upgrade for GEN II users at this point.


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i say those turbos are for half assed people. If your going to do something like that, save up and do it right. thats my $.02
E

Thing is, I don't see how this isn't doing it right... For example, you get a GT28RS eliminator, then save up and get a manifold farther down the road. Upgrade manifold with that turbo should rival a "traditional" BT with a 28RS on it.
Even without the manifold, it would pound on any bolt on K04 setup.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i say those turbos are for half assed people. E

Maybe my @ss whould be whole if people would quit chewing on it!


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*

Many are commenting on the manifold and other hardware, but little has been mentioned on what ecu programming would be required.
Does anyone with experience know if one would be able to successfully use APR's K04 software in conjunction with this kind of bolt on upgrade?


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

I think some people are failing to see why people want this. Its ok for some if the stock mani doesnt flow as well as a tubular one thats ok. Some people just want a bolt on turbo that make more power than the ko4 with out risk of breaking a shaft.


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

hmmm why is Atp taking so long.. when they originally said in a couple days that the prices would be out.. Must be having some trouble...


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (ffej0427)*

I wish someone would just put the darn thing on and strap it to a dyno so we could see what it can do...and stop bickering around about it like sissies.


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i say those turbos are for half assed people. If your going to do something like that, save up and do it right. thats my $.02
E

Well here's a quarter back. Call someone who cares and keep the change.
Just 'cause you aren't going for 350 at the wheels doesn't mean half a$$d. Just the opposite. It is a logical progression for people who've done all the bolt-on stuff and don't want to pi$$ their investments away to start over, just because they want that next step.
Guys like me. I don't want to have to pull off my new downpipe, intake, what have you. And then have custom piping all over the place that or may not fit when it FINALLY arrives. I want to call a place and say "send me the biggest mofo you got". The brown guy shows up, I put it on, add the required fuel/software programming and I'm driving around. Literally an afternoon.
The truth is that step is a big one, and ATP is stepping up to fill a BIG hole there. The manifold probably isn't enough for a 28RS, but its likely more than enough for a 28R. And so what, if you get it tall together and its a bit wheezy up top, you buy a new manifold? Its $350 for probably the best one out there. Who cares?
I can't wait to see one of these cars with a decent tune walk all over some BT guy talkin smack. And you know its only a matter of time.
Kyle



_Modified by kyledooley at 9:47 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (importtuner716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importtuner716* »_I wish someone would just put the darn thing on and strap it to a dyno so we could see what it can do...and stop bickering around about it like sissies.

Amen, Rev.


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (asphalt_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asphalt_guy* »_
Many are commenting on the manifold and other hardware, but little has been mentioned on what ecu programming would be required.
Does anyone with experience know if one would be able to successfully use APR's K04 software in conjunction with this kind of bolt on upgrade?

I spoke to ATP on the phone on Monday. They said that K04 software would be fine, but if you want to crank up the boost very far, you're going to want the BT version of whatever chip you're running.
I'm Revo'd, and the BT upgrade is only $200, so that's what I'm doing. The hardware upgrades for that are 440s at 3 bar and a fuel pump. (glad I kept my 3 bar reg)


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ffej0427)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ffej0427* »_hmmm why is Atp taking so long.. when they originally said in a couple days that the prices would be out.. Must be having some trouble...









They're busy building turbos.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

Well it always takes longer than quoted, so the trend has been with turbos for the 1.8T. And ATP informed me they were still tweaking the transverse application to get everything stock to line up. Pics are up on their site of long. application which does make use of the stock (or similar) mani and the atock (or similar) DP. Trans. is a little more complicated with space and the down turn that have to put on the exhaust housing to get it to fit, which has been the problem with ATP's GEN II kit from the beginning (e.g. their DP has been known to crack at the downturn).
This wold be a GREAT upgrade if they would sell just the housing! We have to get GEN II owners to start emailing them on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_1.8T (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster vr6* »_I think some people are failing to see why people want this. Its ok for some if the stock mani doesnt flow as well as a tubular one thats ok. Some people just want a bolt on turbo that make more power than the ko4 with out risk of breaking a shaft.









Thats me








I use mine as a daily driver and want just a bit more power. I don't drive my car hard or race so i wouldn't need that much power. I just want to know that i could keep up, if not beat an R32 or an srt-4(punk kid on my block) if I wanted to. I also plan on going to the drag strip once in a while. All I'm looking to get is about 230 whp with out pushing the k03. I was about to do a k04 but now this came out


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

Somehow I don't think these kits will be as inexpensive as we're hoping for...


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Chimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chimera* »_Somehow I don't think these kits will be as inexpensive as we're hoping for...

Well by all accounts ATP claims they will be price competitive with the K04s.
They actually sell bolt on GT28RS turbos to the Porsche K24/K26 crowd. That turbine housing is a NO-COST option. Think about that carefully... porsche market, where the clientele doesn't mind paying a few extra bucks and the custom housings are no cost upgrade. When I spoke with ATP on Monday, they said the same basic business model will apply.
I may live to eat these words, but from what they're saying we could be looking at a custom bolt on GT28RS for $1175-$1200. Take a GT28R example and it could be a screaming deal with a $775 base turbo price.
Patiently waiting.
Kyle


----------



## GLI_1.8T (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

That wouldn't be a bad price


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

that's sick i wonder if my x+ will support the ko4 replacement


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (forcefedjetta)*

even though im not doing any of this till summe come on atp tell us wat we are getting and for how much


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (motorsportsA628)*

bump........this IS my future setup!
yo ATP (echo-echo-echo......) 
why dont you guys post here? 
*you know they've read all of this!*


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Seems like the only lower cost option for those of us that already have invested in a nice DP and don't want to have to buy one all over again while still making sense over a K04 which hardly seems to offer much bang for the buck.
The bigger issue for me (and other auto owners) is that lower power is more than just desired but perhaps required so we don't blow up $7K trannies. Well, or at least less of that possibilty








Any way you look at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ATP for yet another option.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_so we don't blow up $7K trannies. Well, or at least less of that possibilty








Any way you look at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ATP for yet another option.

not all of us have $7K trannies!








bump for atp! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (nbrooke23)*

i wonder how giac e-05 software or even the major ko4 files would do on these.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (screwball)*

prolly good on the 28R, Iffy on the RS. The files are more for fueling than for turbo. If you run the fueling the program was written for (ie: 380/VR6 maf on the E05) you're gonna be pretty happy, as it will idle fine, and you can adjust your boost/fuel pressure to get a good A/F up top on the dyno and lemmiwinks it a touch down low to compensate.


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (WhiteG60)*

has anybody talked to ATP recently i want to know more abut these kits


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_has anybody talked to ATP recently i want to know more abut these kits

same..


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (1_Slow_Jetta)*

Nothing more than what I posted in the thread earlier. That was a week ago. I wouldn't bet that much has changed. Especially for us transverse guys. I wouldn't expect to hear anything before June time.
Kyle


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (kyledooley)*

June


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (cdn20VALVE)*

but someone said they were releasing more ifo soon?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_but someone said they were releasing more ifo soon?

sure, maybe in 2 weeks or so . . . 
when I spoke to ATP the day the posted it on their site they said they would have prices the end of the week . . . 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (evilpat)*

Man I am so excited for the release of these bolt-on turbos...I was considering BT, but too much $$, then K04, but too unreliable and not enough HP over K03s...This is right in the middle, I can buy the turbo, injector, and software...then save up for the mani and downpipe later! I'll probably be one of the first buyers when this comes out in June.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (Mtetkosk)*

Let me ask you guys some probably "naive" questions about the ATP K03/K04 eliminator turbos:
1. When they say K04 they mean K04-020/023 I guess - so the GT28RS w/K04 exhaust housing will bolt on to the Audi S3/TT225hp exhaust manifold...???








2. When some of you're saying that it would be fine to use a K04 software, what exactly do you mean: a K04-01 or a K04-020/023 software, and with what kind of MAF (VR6, TT225, ...) and injectors (380 or 440cc) ...??? What about if someone is using a K04-01 software with high boost; i.e. > 21-22psi...??? Would an MBC or even better an EBC could be the solution in this case ...???
Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver bullet_337 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (ck_1.8T)*

i wonder which turbos will be available besides the gt2x and gt28rs...and if my apr 93/100 will work with any of the turbos. we can only wait


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_Let me ask you guys some probably "naive" questions about the ATP K03/K04 eliminator turbos:
1. When they say K04 they mean K04-020/023 I guess - so the GT28RS w/K04 exhaust housing will bolt on to the Audi S3/TT225hp exhaust manifold...???








2. When some of you're saying that it would be fine to use a K04 software, what exactly do you mean: a K04-01 or a K04-020/023 software, and with what kind of MAF (VR6, TT225, ...) and injectors (380 or 440cc) ...??? What about if someone is using a K04-01 software with high boost; i.e. > 21-22psi...??? Would an MBC or even better an EBC could be the solution in this case ...???
Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Well, in the transverse case, it is going to be an alternative to the K04-01. It will bolt to the stock manifold.
K04 software on anything other than the GT28R is probably a streach. You could theortically run one of these turbos at low boost, but in reality these turbos are going to be more than a stock fuel system is going to handle.
I have the Revo 4 bar program right now, so I will be upgrading to the revo BT software. This requires an upgraded pump, 440 cc injectors, a 3inch MAF, and a 3inch downpipe with 2.5 or 3inch cat back exhaust. A front mount intercooler is highly recommended.
What you require will depend on the software you want to use.
PAY ATTENTION REVO PEOPLE-
I spoke to the Revo guys today. They are also anxious to see these turbos. They are going to be devloping custom software for these bolt on turbos as soon as they can get turbos from ATP to test with.
Now I don't know if I'm going to be doing the BT software or if I'll wait for the custom eliminator software. I still may do the BT software, which they said would be more than adequate and give you headroom to do more in the future.
Yay revo.
Kyle


_Modified by kyledooley at 6:53 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_
PAY ATTENTION REVO PEOPLE-
I spoke to the Revo guys today. They are also anxious to see these turbos. They are going to be devloping custom software for these bolt on turbos as soon as they can get turbos from ATP to test with


Collectivly we hold our breath...


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

Lets get some things staright:
If I have a K03s with a 2.5" DP+Cat. Converter will this Garrett ATP setup be a staright bolt on without and manifold change?
Will my DP fit the ATP kit?
I´m a "mild engine modder" and I´m loooking into something between 250-280 whp, so this seems to be the perfect blend, plus if I want a bit more I just upgrade my manifold and maybe a FMIC and some bigger injectors...
Lets here some more feed back on this info


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (patricio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patricio* »_
Will my DP fit the ATP kit?



I believe it should


----------



## 1decimal8Tango (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (patricio)*

*subscribe*
cant wait!


----------



## rdcook (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Here's a question for ya...
Okay, so I buy the $1000-$1500 GT28rs with this new "adaptor".
How well does it function, as a "drop in", when I haven't upgraded my
intercooler? More volume is great (and for all you fluid dynamics junkies
out there - Bernoulli tells us that volume and velocity are related if
temperature and pressure are equal), but if it increases intake temps
by 10-20 C - have you gained anything?
Long story short - Rippinralf is right. There is no "magic". That being
said, if you don't want to spend the cash all at once - then maybe this
is an option. I'm an APR Stage II customer, so I'm gonna give them 
a call and see what they think...


_Modified by rdcook at 3:33 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rdcook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdcook* »_Here's a question for ya...
Okay, so I buy the $1000-$1500 GT28rs with this new "adaptor".
How well does it function, as a "drop in", when I haven't upgraded my
intercooler? More volume is great (and for all you fluid dynamics junkies
out there - Bernoulli tells us that volume and velocity are related if
temperature and pressure are equal), but if it increases intake temps
by 10-20 C - have you gained anything?
_Modified by rdcook at 3:33 AM 4-26-2005_

The part you're forgetting is that the turbo going to develop more boost without heating up the air as much. You could argue that it makes a bigger/better intercooler less necessary.
Kyle


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (Pap337)*

lets not forget about clutch upgrades too. U can have your BT, but u WILL need to get a better clutch, and for guys like me, who think this is gonna be a cheap upgrade, I've learned 1 thing....you will always need to upgrade something else when u try to make more power. 
Just somehting i've noticed in my short time with Betty, (my 03 1.8t)


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Quickin)*

Convenient? Yes. Cheap? No no. 
Yes, you will be needing a clutch. I've got a VR6 upgrade on standby. Who knows how long the stocker will last though. THere are plenty of people out there, who go a quite a while before theirs gives up.
Kyle


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

booyah! when my tranny grenaded last year i found a used tranny out of a totalled gti with 30k on it for 600, threw in a qaife diff while it was out of the car and put it all together with a sachs powerclutch (vr6 sized, autotech stage 2) and a 10lb flywheel too! i knew something like this would come along eventually and i'm all ready to take advantage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah and BUMP!


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_
Well, in the transverse case, it is going to be an alternative to the K04-01. It will bolt to the stock manifold.
K04 software on anything other than the GT28R is probably a streach. You could theortically run one of these turbos at low boost, but in reality these turbos are going to be more than a stock fuel system is going to handle.
I have the Revo 4 bar program right now, so I will be upgrading to the revo BT software. This requires an upgraded pump, 440 cc injectors, a 3inch MAF, and a 3inch downpipe with 2.5 or 3inch cat back exhaust. A front mount intercooler is highly recommended.
What you require will depend on the software you want to use.
PAY ATTENTION REVO PEOPLE-
I spoke to the Revo guys today. They are also anxious to see these turbos. They are going to be devloping custom software for these bolt on turbos as soon as they can get turbos from ATP to test with.
Now I don't know if I'm going to be doing the BT software or if I'll wait for the custom eliminator software. I still may do the BT software, which they said would be more than adequate and give you headroom to do more in the future.
Yay revo.
Kyle

_Modified by kyledooley at 6:53 PM 4-25-2005_

Thanks ...!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well, I have a 3" MAF, 440cc injectors (green tops), and a Walbro in tank fuel pump (255 L/hr) in the box waiting for my BT setup ...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the car I have a bolt-on K04-01, Greddy FMIC, 2.75" DP+2.5" cat-back, running withan MTM software, and a 6-pad metallic clutch (really good & friendly in use).
If I apply one of the K03s/K04 eliminator turbos from ATP, will the 3" MAF, 440cc injectors + Walbro fuel pump (with all other things mentioned above) be enough to run them with the original MTM software and manipulate boost down to 16-19psi with an EBC (Profec-B) ...??? I may also upgrade the DP to 3" and cat-back to 2.75-3"...


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (patricio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patricio* »_Lets get some things staright:
If I have a K03s with a 2.5" DP+Cat. Converter will this Garrett ATP setup be a staright bolt on without and manifold change?
Will my DP fit the ATP kit?
I´m a "mild engine modder" and I´m loooking into something between 250-280 whp, so this seems to be the perfect blend, plus if I want a bit more I just upgrade my manifold and maybe a FMIC and some bigger injectors...
Lets here some more feed back on this info

Yes, the eliminator turbos WILL FIT to our stock exhaust manifold (same for K03s and K04-01, as the latter is a direct bolt-on) since the exhaust gas housing of these turbos will be the same as K03s/K04-01 ...















And yes, you will definitely need to upgrade your fueling (most probably to 440cc injectors) and the MAF to 3", as well as the DP+cat-back if you haven't already... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

sounds like u had to spend a cool $G on your tranny. Plus the hassle of not havin a car. Not sayin that u did anthing wrong, but a lotta ppl out there forget about these things when they get blinded by the "THIS IS THE NEW CHEAP BIG TURBO UPGRADE OF THE YEAR!!!" phrase.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Quickin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quickin* »_sounds like u had to spend a cool $G on your tranny. Plus the hassle of not havin a car. Not sayin that u did anthing wrong, but a lotta ppl out there forget about these things when they get blinded by the "THIS IS THE NEW CHEAP BIG TURBO UPGRADE OF THE YEAR!!!" phrase. 









actually is was more than that cuz the diff alone i got for 700 and then the 600 for the tranny and then about 6 to 700 for the clutch and fly (i cant remember exactly how much it was) plus installation ( i worked at a vw dealer for a while and got one of the mechanics to do it for 300 bucks including everything!) so basically even if you get rid of the cost of the replacement tranny and then pay retail labor rates for the install yer gonna be over a g easy for everthing........
i totally agree when people say that "THIS IS THE NEW CHEAP BIG TURBO UPGRADE OF THE YEAR!!!!" they fail to take into account the fueling and software and things like a diff and new clutch and possibly even new drive shafts and of course labor to install it all........
but you gotta pay to play right!?















anyways bump for this! more info? keep it comin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ari Gold (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (1decimal8Tango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1decimal8Tango* »_*subscribe*
cant wait!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (HYPERION-X)*

I hear all the stock guys bitchin about this or that. I'm ecstatic to hear about the new development in these Turbos. I just got through buying TT's AEB swap pipe for my Mk3, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna drop more cash on another downpipe. It wouldn't compare to my TT pipe. I also swapped in SDS to handle fueling and spark. Those running stock ECU's will need a rechip, but Folks like me can just add it in to the mix. Then there's the piping. Once again, I just dropped some cash on that, to have to redo it. With this kit, I can keep all the work I've done. Clutch upgrade? You bet, but I needed that anyway.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Crzypdilly)*

You can use the stock IC piping with this, right"
Also, would you be able to use a modified Samco TIH like people did with the GT28R? If not, how would you make a TIH?


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*

Somebody...Please....Install it....


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (importtuner716)*

I don't understand this concept, at all.
If you do bolt this onto a stock manifold, you still need to upgrade your air inlet pipe (TIP). The OEM one simply will not work, and those with a K04 Samco hose also will not work. 
Also, what is that adapter plate on the hot side of the turbo? Will this be a direct bolt on to the MKIV downpipe? No custom fabrication?
Oil feed/return lines are not a problem, but I worry about "sufficating" the turbo by not giving it enough air/exhaust.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_I don't understand this concept, at all.
If you do bolt this onto a stock manifold, you still need to upgrade your air inlet pipe (TIP). The OEM one simply will not work, and those with a K04 Samco hose also will not work. 
Also, what is that adapter plate on the hot side of the turbo? Will this be a direct bolt on to the MKIV downpipe? No custom fabrication?
Oil feed/return lines are not a problem, but I worry about "sufficating" the turbo by not giving it enough air/exhaust.

that's the concept right there! no custom dp, bolts right up to the stock dp (or any aftermarket dp made for k03's and 4's)! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wicked2001 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: (rdcook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdcook* »_H'm an APR Stage II customer, so I'm gonna give them 
a call and see what they think...
]

What do you think they will say? Dump your stage two for it? Go buy one? I would assume you would only hear negative response from them because its not their product and is competition for their $$$$$$ BT upgrade.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Wicked2001)*

Regardless, how well do you think these will perform? I mean, your not changing the whole system, just the powerplant, per say. I called up ATP, and they said you will need a new inlet pipe, as the intake on the GTxx series is about 3 inches, much larger than the K0X line up.
Will a bigger fuel pump or injectors be necessary?
Think the HP/TQ gains will be MUCH greater than say a bolt on K04, and justified by the price? MKIV kit wont be released till June of this year.


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

this is definitly gonna be a significatn increase over the k04, which you really have to tune to push 250hp, although i have seen nice torque curves. 
Even though we talked about all the other upgrades one would need, it is still a relativly cheap turbo upgrade. Considering that ppl who run k04's consider changing pumps and injectors, i would assume that this kit will be more demanding than the k04, and you'll probably need 380s. 


_Modified by Quickin at 10:38 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Quickin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quickin* »_this is definitly gonna be a significatn increase over the k04, which you really have to tune to push 250hp, although i have seen nice torque curves. 
Even though we talked about all the other upgrades one would need, it is still a relativly cheap turbo upgrade. Considering that ppl who run k04's consider changing pumps and injectors, i would assume that this kit will be more demanding than the k04, and you'll probably need 380s. 

_Modified by Quickin at 10:38 PM 4-27-2005_

Dont speak out of your a$$
The truth is nobody really knows how much better it will be, if at all. There is alot of unknowns, and how much the stock manifold can flow, and if its enough for the 28rs is one of the big unknowns that will ultimately determine what power its capable of.


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (importtuner716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importtuner716* »_
The truth is nobody really knows how much better it will be, if at all. 


Look at th website again.
"Transversely Mounted VW Golf/Jetta/GTI/Beetle 1.8T/Audi TT (Years 2000 - 2005) - 250-400HP" 
Taken right from atp.com I think that is SLIGHTLY better than a K04 
You show me a k04 which makes anywhere near 400hp and u can keep the foot i just shoved up your a$$










_Modified by Quickin at 11:20 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (importtuner716)*

would the turbo have to be pushed out a little to fit? or would there be enough room so the bigger turbo would not hit the engine?
My guess on the release date is >>>>>NEVER....


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_You can use the stock IC piping with this, right"
Also, would you be able to use a modified Samco TIH like people did with the GT28R? If not, how would you make a TIH?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (ffej0427)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ffej0427* »_would the turbo have to be pushed out a little to fit? or would there be enough room so the bigger turbo would not hit the engine?
My guess on the release date is >>>>>NEVER....









yes i did a lil measuring of the stock turbo and the compressor cover. they will have to use a significantly smaller comp cover or utilize an over on-center type turbine housing to make this turbo fit, both will decrease the performance aspects of it and using a smaller comp cover would just be ridiculous. Can you say surge city? I've driven around in GT30R's fitted on bolt on subaru kits and they surge like crazy. I don't know how they make claims of 400hp in the stock location w/ the stock manifold and an adequate comp cover to allow a large turbo to breathe...


----------



## Enclavet (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
yes i did a lil measuring of the stock turbo and the compressor cover. they will have to use a significantly smaller comp cover or utilize an over on-center type turbine housing to make this turbo fit, both will decrease the performance aspects of it and using a smaller comp cover would just be ridiculous. Can you say surge city? I've driven around in GT30R's fitted on bolt on subaru kits and they surge like crazy. I don't know how they make claims of 400hp in the stock location w/ the stock manifold and an adequate comp cover to allow a large turbo to breathe...

I dont think ATP plans on keeping the stock manifold for 400hp+ applications. They have told many people that they have a full line of tubular/log manifolds which fit the stock location. 
Now the question begs to be asked: Why would you go this route if you plan on upgrading your manifold. Heres my take on the subject posted on Audizine:
"Thats the beauty of these turbos. They allow people to mod in steps instead of dishing out 2-3k on hardware. Most of us already have upgraded downpipes and in the old traditional way, we would need to ditch it in order to get a downpipe that fits some tuner's placement of the turbo. Now its much easier to upgrade. Get an exhaust. Not happy with the power? Drop in a GT28rs with injectors and software. Still not happy with the power? Get a upgraded manifold. 
Another scenario is to upgrade your exhaust, get software like Revo where you can upgrade from k03 -> gt28rs for a small fee, get a hi flo cat, get a manifold. Do all of these in steps and still beable to drive your car since it fits the small k03. Then when you are ready to step up, you can drop a gt28rs with injectors/maf/fpr.
Standardization is a beautiful thing. All of the aftermarket support we had for the k03 now becomes compatible with these new line of turbos. The consumer now has more choices to pick and choose their hardware which suits their power needs and their pocketbooks. 
We finally have an option which WRXs, DSMs, and Nissans have had for years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Enclavet)*

what i'm referring to is the fitment. you can't fit a t04e style comp cover in the stock location which a turbo capable of 400hp is going to need. if you swap out a manifold to accomodate that, guess what? your DP isn't going to fit as it will have to push the turbo further away from the block and push the turbo lower.
DSM's and SR20DET's have far superior manifolds then the 1.8t. The WRX's have a very small space between the manifold and block which only accomodate small inlets and inlet piping which chokes the turbo and this is what ppl will start experiencing when you try to push more air then what a part is physically capable of handling. For fitment ease, you're sacrificing too much imho...



_Modified by passatG60 at 5:42 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## importtuner716 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Quickin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quickin* »_
Look at th website again.
"Transversely Mounted VW Golf/Jetta/GTI/Beetle 1.8T/Audi TT (Years 2000 - 2005) - 250-400HP" 
Taken right from atp.com I think that is SLIGHTLY better than a K04 
You show me a k04 which makes anywhere near 400hp and u can keep the foot i just shoved up your a$$









_Modified by Quickin at 11:20 PM 4-27-2005_

Have you read any of this thread?
Can the K04 produce 400hp...NO
Can the GT28RS...I suppose
Does this mean anything? NO
Why? Because these kits bolt to the STOCK MANIFOLD.
ATP is quoting what the turbos are capable of producing on that motor, not what they will produce when put on the stock manifold. Nobody knows what the stocker can flow, and if its enough to produce good numbers with this turbo or not. Those that have emailed ATP for answers and posted those answers got what they expected. ATP hasn't yet tested the kit, but say it will work and put down better numbers than the k04. Thats all we know. 
If you think a GT28RS is going to put 400hp out on a stock manifold then you need to take that foot and put it in your mouth


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (importtuner716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importtuner716* »_
If you think a GT28RS is going to put 400hp out on a stock manifold then you need to take that foot and put it in your mouth









Absolutely- there is no way more than 300hp is possible on a STOCK manifold. 
And to the above question, you need a new turbo inlet pipe, an additional charge of $100. The SAMCO pipe will not fit.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

Does anyone know if ATP also plans to come up with some sort of adapter for the water and oil lines so they won't have to be replaced as well?


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*

To my knowledge, you will need to replace these completely, meaning , there wont be a fitting that mounts onto OEM piping.
BUT I might be wrong.


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (importtuner716)*

My comments were only about the kit as compared to a k04. Someone said it might not even be better than a k04, i looked at what atp said. We have to see what the mani puts out, but i've never seen a k04 choked up by the lack of flow from a manifold, which we are discussing here, so logically isn't this kit better than a k04 if its pushing the limits farther?


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Quickin)*

The ATP Stage 2 kit uses the OEM manifold, so won't this be the same concept?
The Stage 2 kit also uses a GT25, as opposed to a GT28R turbo that can be bought with this kit. Is the GT25 a bigger turbo?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_The ATP Stage 2 kit uses the OEM manifold, so won't this be the same concept?
The Stage 2 kit also uses a GT25, as opposed to a GT28R turbo that can be bought with this kit. *Is the GT25 a bigger turbo*?

NO. this turbo used to be used on dsm's, when mitsubishi decided it's own turbos were to expensive to produce for their american cars. it's a tad bit bigger than a k04. more efficient though. 
look at it as a stage II v.2


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_
And to the above question, you need a new turbo inlet pipe, an additional charge of $100. The SAMCO pipe will not fit.

If you were answering my question I asked if a MODIFIED SAMCO TIH would be able to work. Some of the guys used modified SAMCO TIHs with the ATPs stage two with good results. They just cut off the end that the turbo inlet sticks in and somehow replaced it with a larger opening 90deg elbow. Just wondering if that would work.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*

Seeing if they modify these pipes to work for a GT25, I don't see why it wouldn't work for a GT28R


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Seeing if they modify these pipes to work for a GT25, I don't see why it wouldn't work for a GT28R









read: 1.5" inlet (gt25) vs. 3" (gt28) just a slight difference.








gt25 just a tad bit bigger inlet than the quarter size k0 turbo. gt28, popcan size.


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
read: 1.5" inlet (gt25) vs. 3" (gt28) just a slight difference.








gt25 just a tad bit bigger inlet than the quarter size k0 turbo. gt28, popcan size. 

So I take it thats a negative on the modified SAMCO. What about the stock IC piping? Can that still be used?
Anyone have a link to ATPs inlet that they sell?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_
So I take it thats a negative on the modified SAMCO. *What about the stock IC piping? Can that still be used?*
Anyone have a link to ATPs inlet that they sell?


yes it can.
here you go: http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWPL


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
yes it can.
here you go: http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWPL

W3RD, us VWVORTEX people can piece together this whole set up ourselves! SCREW ATP.
Now that we got the inlet side working, lets discuss fueling. Bigger fuel injectors? Pump? Do we run it on a diode, or APR k04 software?


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

You run 440s on BT software of your choice. Most require a 3inch MAF and an inline pump along with your injectors.
Kyle


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

where's the place to get a hold of a 3inch maf.......? 
i'm also curious if my neuspeed intercooler's piping will work with this?
i plan on replacing it eventually as it wont keep up with this size of turbo for long but at least initially i'd use it........
anyone know of any problems i'd have? if you dont know already the neuspeed piping replaces the stock pancake pipe.......


_Modified by nbrooke23 at 6:38 PM 4-30-2005_


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

3inch maf comes from any VR6 car between 1999 and present.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

Would K04 be fine as BT software







?


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_3inch maf comes from any VR6 car between 1999 and present.
 thanks for the response, that i knew i'd like to know where to get a hold of one and not have my pants pulled down over the price..........







or a part number so i could go to vwparts or impex and get one! thanks..........as for the rest of my question? anyone know? i want to know if my neuspeed fmic piping will work with this. i plan on replacing it eventually but i'd use it for a little while at the beginning.........anyone?


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there any difference between K03/K04 Eliminators and this one:
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (mx450)*

YUP. one goes to stock mani and link you posted doesn't.


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_YUP. one goes to stock mani and link you posted doesn't.

Got you, thx.


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

Well since the Neuspeed kit is meant to fit up to stock locations, it should be fine. That is an assumption though, so don't bank on it.
My 3inch VR6 MAF part number is... 071 906 461 B. The Impex price is $152, but you should be able to find one here or on e-bay for little or nothing. I see some on ebay right now for $80 Buy-it-now. Or find one in a junkyard. All you really need is the housing. You can use your element in the junk housing.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kyledooley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyledooley* »_Well since the Neuspeed kit is meant to fit up to stock locations, it should be fine. That is an assumption though, so don't bank on it.
My 3inch VR6 MAF part number is... 071 906 461 B. The Impex price is $152,

thanks for the info, i just ordered one from impex....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

You really should have looked in the classifieds. The one you ordered has a sensor in it. I got mine for $25 (dead sensor) in the classifieds.


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_You really should have looked in the classifieds. The one you ordered has a sensor in it. I got mine for $25 (dead sensor) in the classifieds.
didnt want to mess with it........plus me and my buddy think his maf sensor is going out so we'll probably throw this sensor in there and see what happens........i apreciate you guys looking out for me though, that's what vortex is about........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

You only want to use the hosing. The VR6 sensor will give you different readings...


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (AVANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVANT* »_You only want to use the hosing. The VR6 sensor will give you different readings...

you guys are great! his car is a vr, so thanks but only the sensor will go into his maf housing. the new housing is all mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*

I have one question, well couple, will the TIP handle this power, it seems to be right on the edge and revo maybe willing to make a chip for the tip guys or are we out of luck again, this seems to fit perfect for tip owners worried about breaking the tranny with a stage 2 kit


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (alaskagreenjetta)*

With the 28, I say yes


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

r or rs? i forgot what the s stood for, speed?


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i say those turbos are for half assed people. If your going to do something like that, save up and do it right. thats my $.02
E

remind me not to buy anything from your crappy little shop.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Snooters)*

i was just wondering if any one has heard anything about the release yet or not??


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (freeipod)*

thank you


_Modified by alaskagreenjetta at 9:21 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

omg


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Illegal Gardener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illegal Gardener* »_you'll be fuel limited, fuel pump is good for around 245 whpMAX, from what i've read.
not too sure about the size of our stock injectors, but i'd imagine that's be the first bottleneck based on the duty levels i've seen on vag w/ giac x+... and i highly doubt i'm even a hair over 200whp
edit for whp.

_Modified by Illegal Gardener at 3:01 PM 4-13-2005_
 wouldnt you want to use 440cc injectors over 380cc ones?


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

you'd want to use whatever the software that you're using calls for. if you do otherwise, you'll need an adjustable fpr and some lemmiwinkin.... and even still you might not end up with the smoothness you desire.
injector size, fpr capability and maf size should all be determined by what the software company reccomends you use with that particular setup.
hypothetically... 440's woudl be better as they could provide more fuel comfortably than 380's (less duty cycle for any given power level)... but might not neccesarily be what the software company intended to be used. 
i'd rather use 380's at 90% duty cycle than 440's at 75% duty cycle, for arguments sake, if the software i was using reccomended them with the setup. 
just gotta wait and see


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Illegal Gardener)*

bump for more info soon.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

^^^


----------



## grateful1 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

very interested, hope we hear about a beta version or something here soon


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

just get a gen 2 kit if u cant wait. I think these are the best for S4's. freakin a modestly estimated 600+hp s4, ill take 2 please haha


----------



## silverstoning1.8T (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*

are prices up yet


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (silverstoning1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoning1.8T* »_are prices up yet


































































































































































































































Whoa- chill man. Won't be out till June


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

but ATP keeps saying prices will be up soon. Everytime I call they say "sometime this week" . . . speculation on the release dates anyone . . .


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (evilpat)*

Bump, very interesting thread. Im saving up my money and wait till the end of summer to buy. Dont get your hopes up guys, its all here say and such, wait for someone to be a guinea pig


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_ speculation on the release dates anyone . . .

prob never.. that's my guess.. anyone else?


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (ffej0427)*

release date for transverse applications is for june, says so right on the website........now, if they're gonna hold to that is that question


----------



## grateful1 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

anyone else have a tax return burning a hole in their pocket????
I gotta start looking for another ECU


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (grateful1)*

now this is a k04 replacement right from garett?


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaskagreenjetta* »_now this is a k04 replacement right from garett?









no it makes it easy to replace the k03 cuz it uses an adapter that allows the use of stock dp, or aftermarket k03 dp's. the turbo is a gt28rs........
quoted from the site: The flexible range of reliable Garrett turbos available in direct bolt-on form via ATP cast housings. There is a turbo to suit even the most demanding of customers, ranging from the GT2X series which outspools and out flows the K04, to the popular and high power 350HP GT28RS


_Modified by nbrooke23 at 11:56 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (nbrooke23)*

oh I thought it was going to be a replacement for the k04 but better. whoops.







I guess I could have it tuned for the hp of the peak of the tip tranny, but i won't think anyone will come out with software for that.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*

The 28R would be good for the Tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

bump for any news on release


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

I wonder how well this set up would work with K04 software.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

who in there right mind would try and run a gt28rs off a stock mani????


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who in there right mind would try and run a gt28rs off a stock mani????

anybody using the gt28rs turbo with atp stg. 2!!!
one is going to be running around with good power soon!!! or is it already?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_
anybody using the gt28rs turbo with atp stg. 2!!!
one is going to be running around with good power soon!!! or is it already?


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

i know chris86vw said he was getting an r/rs to replace his 28r... not sure if he's gotten to it yet. not the same thing as the eliminator... but could still should be able to help us draw some conclusions about the stock mani.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who in there right mind would try and run a gt28rs off a stock mani????

Many are using log manifolds...


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Shad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shad* »_
Many are using log manifolds...

that's not what he meant!
he is all about girth/size


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who in there right mind would try and run a gt28rs off a stock mani????

Me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmgc20 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

ATP updated their website. They have dynos for longitudinal 1.8t's, but nothing yet for transverse.
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (blkmgc20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmgc20* »_ATP updated their website. They have dynos for longitudinal 1.8t's, but nothing yet for transverse.
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm









their dyno is on an audi quatro...doesnt it mean the numbers would be higher for us fwd guys?


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (1_Slow_Jetta)*

should be, so 300 whp is possible with 104oct and open dump Im assuming. and stock IC.


----------



## .:TSRthis (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Pap337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see the dyno's, good ****- ATP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hbstriker (Feb 20, 2002)

Does anyone know of what fueling system they used?


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (hbstriker)*

i have a 2.5 inch downpipe do you guys think the #'s would be close or should i just go to 3 inch when doing the kit


----------



## 1decimal8Tango (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

nice numbers! 

still waiting.......


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (hbstriker)*

Wow







great prices too. Can't wait for the Transverse version to come out. Hopefully most of us can hit 13's now. Finally I have some sort of hope when lining up against a SRT-4 (stock of course).
Thank God for ATP.


----------



## arootbeer (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*

Been following this thread for a while. The GT2X is EXACTLY what I want for my car. Not too much HP/torque for a daily, but still a big boost, and NO problems with insurance (my agent is a good friend, and the adjuster can't drive the car anyway, should the need arise







)


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kas1.8t* »_Wow







great prices too. Can't wait for the Transverse version to come out. Hopefully most of us can hit 13's now. Finally I have some sort of hope when lining up against a SRT-4 (stock of course).
Thank God for ATP.

You should be able to hit 13's without a BT.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

"Have no fear about this turbo going KKKaboom."


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

l
_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_"Have no fear about this turbo going KKKaboom."









lol thats funny


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kas1.8t* »_Wow







great prices too. Can't wait for the Transverse version to come out. Hopefully most of us can hit 13's now. Finally I have some sort of hope when lining up against a SRT-4 (stock of course).
Thank God for ATP.









I ripped a modded srt4 the other night, and i don't even run 13's yet. SRT4 drivers tend to be pretty young and inexperienced, which is why you see a lot of modded ones barely hitting 14's. The guys that own them that actually know what they're doing, on the other hand, are quite fast.
If you can't beat a stage 2 SRT4 with an eliminator on there (properly tuned of course) then turn in your keys. 13's with a BT setup is pretty f-ing weak if you ask me.


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

13s with a BT is a waste of money.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (KietLander)*

not everyone wants to have their car set up for drag racing. I think having a turbo that spools up fairly quick would be alot more fun for people who like driving on some back roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

correct
especially for around 2k, i think running 13.0 is acceptable having it tuned for fast spool...


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (III Hunter III)*

Hold on a second...I thought these turbos were supposed to be "cheap". You could get a GT28RS bolt on kit for $1,900 off Garrett's web site ( http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...e.htm ) so what's the difference? Or am I missing something? The GT2X w/ injectors and software alone cost more than that. 


_Modified by GT-ER at 7:24 PM 5-23-2005_


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

Hmm good point, but that is for a gt28*r* not rs. But that also includes the ecu upgrade.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_Hmm good point, but that is for a gt28*r* not rs. But that also includes the ecu upgrade.

Jejeje...didn't notice that.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That's a GT25 I believe from garretts site. I bet MK4's will be running high 12s with the eliminators. If ATP got 13.7 ON THE GT2x, I wonder what the GT28RS will be? Also, remember this car they tested will be almost 700 lbs heavier than a GTI, and lose more power thru the drivetrain. I think 12's are very possible!


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_That's a GT25 I believe from garretts site. I bet MK4's will be running high 12s with the eliminators. If ATP got 13.7 ON THE GT2x, I wonder what the GT28RS will be? Also, remember this car they tested will be almost 700 lbs heavier than a GTI, and lose more power thru the drivetrain. I think 12's are very possible!

It's a GT28R...it says it on the site. I don't mean to flame ATP but I was shocked by the price. Is there something I don't know?


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

thats the same ATP turbo kit... im 99% sure, ATP sells that kit to garrett (the onlye thing that garrett put, is the turbo, everything else is ATP homemade). 
But i could be wrong... 
Look at the 2.0L turbo kit... it uses the ATP turbo manifold, and ATP FMIC...


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It only puts down 215 at the wheels for an A4, whereas the GT2x is putting down 235.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_It only puts down 215 at the wheels for an A4, whereas the GT2x is putting down 235.

They say 226whp on stock injectors.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

Performance Comparison 
Stock
HP 135whp @ 5300rpm
Torque 146lbƒ· ft @ 2200rpm
Garrett Turbo Kit
HP 215whp @ 5400 rpm 
Torque 215lbƒ· ft @ 5200 rpm
I was talking about the kit on a longitudinal A4 engine.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_Performance Comparison 
Stock
HP 135whp @ 5300rpm
Torque 146lbƒ· ft @ 2200rpm
Garrett Turbo Kit
HP 215whp @ 5400 rpm 
Torque 215lbƒ· ft @ 5200 rpm
I was talking about the kit on a longitudinal A4 engine.

I don't have an A4.








J/K


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Yea I noticed hardly anybody on the 1.8t forum has an A4.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

Once again, the 'eliminator' kit is for the guys who aren't willing to go 'balls deep' with their car.
Sure the 'whole shebang' might only be a little more and make a little more power but the installation on a full kit will be a LOT more money. Sure they could 'do it yourself' however other circumstances tend to get in the way. I've done a lot of work on cars in general but lately I find myself missing one or more of the 3 T's - time, tools or talent.
I would be all over one of these thing.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (GTINeon)*











_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:01 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

whats funny is that for the proposed price of one of these "k03 eliminators" you can get a turbo, manifold, AND wastegate from us.








of course the k03 / k04 eliminators will ALSO be available from us if you REALLY want to go that way.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much $$$ will they be available from you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

ATP has not sent any firm pricing information down the grape vine yet.


----------



## grateful1 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTINeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINeon* »_Once again, the 'eliminator' kit is for the guys who aren't willing to go 'balls deep' with their car.
Sure the 'whole shebang' might only be a little more and make a little more power but the installation on a full kit will be a LOT more money. Sure they could 'do it yourself' however other circumstances tend to get in the way. I've done a lot of work on cars in general but lately I find myself missing one or more of the 3 T's - time, tools or talent.
I would be all over one of these thing.

I couldn't agree with this guy more!


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
They say 226whp on stock injectors. 

I don't think so.
I ahve a super ko4 which puts about 225-230 wheel and it uses audi tt 225 380cc injectors for those numbers with the stock MAF housing.
I think that is the route to go with this set-up 380cc injectors with a chip designed to run them.
APR stage 3 also uses 380cc injectors on the GT28R. 
So yeah someone will need to step up, like Upsolute or GIAC, and make programming to run this on the 380cc's with stock maf and everyone should be golden for 240 wheel or so.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

I was really excited when I saw these at first but once I saw the price...I'm not impressed. How much is the GTRS kit gonna cost? $2200+ for the turbo+injector/software? $1600+ for the turbo only? Far too much in my opinion. Maybe price will go down in time.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_I don't think so.
I ahve a super ko4 which puts about 225-230 wheel and it uses audi tt 225 380cc injectors for those numbers with the stock MAF housing.
I think that is the route to go with this set-up 380cc injectors with a chip designed to run them.
APR stage 3 also uses 380cc injectors on the GT28R. 
So yeah someone will need to step up, like Upsolute or GIAC, and make programming to run this on the 380cc's with stock maf and everyone should be golden for 240 wheel or so.









I wouldn't know, that's just what they say. The don't include the injectors but the do include software and a higher pressure fpr. Plus you get a 2.5" downpipe which would be extra with ATPs kit.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

From ATP website....
"Longitudinally Audi A4/A6/VW passat 1.8T (Years 1996 to 2004) - 250-400HP
Shipping May 2005!
GT2X Hardware Kit Price: $1295
GT2X Hardware Kit w/ Injectors and Software: $1950
300 Crank HP 
0-60 Time: 5.7 Sec. 
1/4 Mile Time: 13.7 (3749 lbs car and driver)"
Prices look good to me....and they support longtudinal people.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (VdubChaos)*

Also from ATP......
Twin Turbo 2.7T V6 Audi A6/S4/Allroad (Years 1998 to 2004) - 400-800HP
Shipping June 2005
I want to see what this is going to do







twin GT28RS's on a 2.7


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*

Hmmmm....would it be harmful to the motor (or is it even possible) to have this turbo kit plus all the fueling installed....and drive it using APR's 93 octane program....just until I find someone to install the right software?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_Hmmmm....would it be harmful to the motor (or is it even possible) to have this turbo kit plus all the fueling installed....and drive it using APR's 93 octane program....just until I find someone to install the right software? 









I doubt it would be. In fact...it may even be SAFER. BT software probably adjust timimg for the better to make more HP. One thing I don't know is...how would you compensate for bigger injectors without software?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

you can sccale the MAF sensor but the problem is that KO3 and even K04 software is not designed for the airflow capabilities of a larger turbo in the upper RPMs causing the car to run very lean and then BOOM.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_you can sccale the MAF sensor but the problem is that KO3 and even K04 software is not designed for the airflow capabilities of a larger turbo in the upper RPMs causing the car to run very lean and then BOOM.

What if i drive fairly slow and take it easy? Im not talking about driving like this for a few months...but getting the kit installed and literally right afterwards....driving like 50 miles to get the software installed?


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

If you drive without boost youll be fine.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

bump this topic


----------



## jabmaster (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

ok i guess my biggest question is about this turbo, i have a tiptronic tranny i know, it sucks. but i do want to do a turbo upgrade now the k04 i heard can work on tis tranny without worry about blowing the torque convertor up how about this turbo??


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (jabmaster)*

I would say as long as you keep the boost down to about 13-16psi that should put you at about 240whp depending on what other mods you do like fueling.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

That sounds good. I also have the tiptronic of doom. All I want is 250-270 whp with quick spool to entertain me while I wait for my Concept R


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_Also from ATP......
Twin Turbo 2.7T V6 Audi A6/S4/Allroad (Years 1998 to 2004) - 400-800HP
Shipping June 2005
I want to see what this is going to do







twin GT28RS's on a 2.7

There is someone, I believe it might be an ATP affiliated car in Cali running twin GT28RS on his 2.7T. I think it trapped in the mid 120s or so, but i cant recall exactly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

That must have been fun to install, but I would love to see some numbers of a twin gt28rs S4, told my buddy with an 01', he seemed pretty interested, that means maybe sometime in the future Ill be able to drive one.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (hbstriker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hbstriker* »_Does anyone know of what fueling system they used?

exact size...no...but it's probably in the 380-440 cc range, their test car has a returnless fuel system running at 4 bar with 270 cc/min stock injectors....so something had to change IMO....


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_you can sccale the MAF sensor but the problem is that KO3 and even K04 software is not designed for the airflow capabilities of a larger turbo in the upper RPMs causing the car to run very lean and then BOOM.

This is so wrong it isn't even funny. On a K03/4 chip, they DUMP fuel up top to control EGT's. If anything, it would run super rich up top. Unplug your MAF and it's much better since it's running off the o2 sensors. If you don't have any experience with this and are just guessing as to how software/inectors/etc work together, please stop posting incorrect information.


----------



## SMOKINA4TURBO (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

The S4 on the eliminators has trapped in the mid 130's


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
This is so wrong it isn't even funny. On a K03/4 chip, they DUMP fuel up top to control EGT's. If anything, it would run super rich up top. Unplug your MAF and it's much better since it's running off the o2 sensors. If you don't have any experience with this and are just guessing as to how software/inectors/etc work together, please stop posting incorrect information. 

Please don't make assumptions. I ran my GT28r with KO3 software for several months and it was pretty damn lean up top. When I say KO3 software I do not mean STOCK software. All I am stating is that if you push over 18PSI to redline on software designed for the KO3 you are going to have problems (even ATP states this).


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
Please don't make assumptions. I ran my GT28r with KO3 software for several months and it was pretty damn lean up top. When I say KO3 software I do not mean STOCK software. All I am stating is that if you push over 18PSI to redline on software designed for the KO3 you are going to have problems (even ATP states this). 

was it also at K03 boost levels or did you have a MBC? What other fueling mods did you do? 
Assuming you just swapped turbos and did nothing else (ie raise boost) the eliminator should play ok with K03 SW, you might get a little more power/flow up top.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
Please don't make assumptions. I ran my GT28r with KO3 software for several months and it was pretty damn lean up top. When I say KO3 software I do not mean STOCK software. All I am stating is that if you push over 18PSI to redline on software designed for the KO3 you are going to have problems (even ATP states this). 

please tell me you didn't run it with the maf in????? stock sized maf!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_please tell me you didn't run it with the maf in????? stock sized maf!








No kidding.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (scotty_passat)*

just the turbo swap before I did any fueling no MBC (no N249 either). Spiked higher and obviously held it longer (often went into limp) with excessive EGTs and partial throttle trim WAY out. I dropped the EGTs by increasing fuel pressure and tuned partial/idle with lemmiwinks until I got software (won't get into that though). 
the point I making is that people should not just be swapping a larger turbo on, going for band-aid fueling and software fixes, expect zero problems, and then post all surprised when something breaks. Interm. I did this with a certain amount of understanding of the consequences/results and the intention of upgrading.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (evilpat)*

But will it f*ck things up to run the bigger turbo, stock manifold, 2.5" turboback, 4bar fpr, revo BT stg 3 software, 380 injectors, and new lines?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_Please don't make assumptions. I ran my GT28r with KO3 software for several months and it was pretty damn lean up top. When I say KO3 software I do not mean STOCK software. All I am stating is that if you push over 18PSI to redline on software designed for the KO3 you are going to have problems (even ATP states this). 

Thats neat, I ran 12-15psi on a T3Sup60 on APR K03 software with stock fueling for a long time and was always pig rich up top, even making 260+whp.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

That is my problem now with SW "engineered" (using that word loosly at this point http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) for the larger turbo. I never had problems with K03 SW at boost below 18psi and partial throttle. Just crazy high EGTs if I let it spike. But, that could have just been the particulars of the K03 SW I was using.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_That is my problem now with SW "engineered" (using that word loosly at this point http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) for the larger turbo. I never had problems with K03 SW at boost below 18psi and partial throttle. Just crazy high EGTs if I let it spike. But, that could have just been the particulars of the K03 SW I was using.


did you run a stock sized maf housing???
and did you have the maf plugged in???


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (SMOKINA4TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOKINA4TURBO* »_The S4 on the eliminators has trapped in the mid 130's









got any links? I'd like to see more info on this car.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

when they say GT2X, are they including the GT28R?


----------



## SMOKINA4TURBO (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

Its quite a site watching it go down the track. The thing viloently 180's to the right on the 1-2 gear change and is all over the track. They need some suspension and driveline mods to keep it straight. http://s4biturbo.com/timeslips...1.635


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (SMOKINA4TURBO)*

Can someone enlighten me why these are better than, say, a T3 turbo, with manifold, injectors, etc...?
The "eliminator" kit will be $2,000 with turbo/injectors/software
A T3 turbo is $575, manifold is $375, injectors $200, oil feed/return line set about $90, inlet pipe $100
What is the benefit of NOT going the direct route?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Can someone enlighten me why these are better than, say, a T3 turbo, with manifold, injectors, etc...?
The "eliminator" kit will be $2,000 with turbo/injectors/software
A T3 turbo is $575, manifold is $375, injectors $200, oil feed/return line set about $90, inlet pipe $100
What is the benefit of NOT going the direct route?

easier to install







I'd rather go with the T3 too man


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

+ a wastegate, sorry had to add to list, plus you can use existing downpipe, at least lets hope


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (SMOKINA4TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOKINA4TURBO* »_Its quite a site watching it go down the track. The thing viloently 180's to the right on the 1-2 gear change and is all over the track. They need some suspension and driveline mods to keep it straight. http://s4biturbo.com/timeslips...1.635 


They can get that 60' down from a 1.9 and run low 11's.

_Quote, originally posted by *,;GKB* »_
Can someone enlighten me why these are better than, say, a T3 turbo, with manifold, injectors, etc...?
The "eliminator" kit will be $2,000 with turbo/injectors/software
A T3 turbo is $575, manifold is $375, injectors $200, oil feed/return line set about $90, inlet pipe $100
What is the benefit of NOT going the direct route?

You can't really compare using a T3/T4 they are not ball bearing and can be had for a lot cheaper. So lets say you wanted a GT28RS kit. 
GT28RS turbo. $1,179
Manifold. $395
Injectors. $200
Software. $700
Total $2474
Even just the turbo, injectors, and software alone are more than the ATP kit.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

Is T3>GT28xx?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Is T3>GT28xx?

Than a GT28R? Yes. Better spool, more power, lots cheaper. Than a GT28RS? That is debateable. The 28RS will make more power but still costs 2x as much at the end of the day. Its 2x the price worth an extra 15-20hp to you?


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Yea but does anybody have any software available for the T3?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_Yea but does anybody have any software available for the T3?

Keep in mind that software is mainly made for the fueling you are going to use. not the individual turbo.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm....K03 eliminator T3 turbo....yummy.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

Why is the eliminator BETTER than a ATP stage 2?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Why is the eliminator BETTER than a ATP stage 2?

Is it?


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Why is the eliminator BETTER than a ATP stage 2?

the tradeoff seems to be an optimized cast housing vs. adapters, and sleeve bearing vs. ball bearing.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Jedi801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_

They can get that 60' down from a 1.9 and run low 11's.
You can't really compare using a T3/T4 they are not ball bearing and can be had for a lot cheaper. So lets say you wanted a GT28RS kit. 
GT28RS turbo. $1,179
Manifold. $395
Injectors. $200
Software. $700
Total $2474
Even just the turbo, injectors, and software alone are more than the ATP kit.

actually you can compare a t3 set up to a eliminator...because it will actually be better!!!


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jedi801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_

They can get that 60' down from a 1.9 and run low 11's.
You can't really compare using a T3/T4 they are not ball bearing and can be had for a lot cheaper. So lets say you wanted a GT28RS kit. 
GT28RS turbo. $1,179
Manifold. $395
Injectors. $200
Software. $700
Total $2474
Even just the turbo, injectors, and software alone are more than the ATP kit.

a bb turbo doesn't mean it will flow more air.







it will flow more air faster, but total flow comes down to what wheel/ar you're running. it gives you faster spool, and better response. so *you can compare *a t3/t4 against a bb turbo, you have to read the comp maps for power. plenty of t3/t4's that have full spool by 3500rpm.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

I'm not impressed honestly. I'd rather have a real mani and a T series with an external wastegate. ESPECIALLY after seeing the first price, I can't imagine what the larger Eliminator will run.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
a bb turbo doesn't mean it will flow more air.







it will flow more air faster, but total flow comes down to what wheel/ar you're running. it gives you faster spool, and better response. so *you can compare *a t3/t4 against a bb turbo, you have to read the comp maps for power. plenty of t3/t4's that have full spool by 3500rpm.









If you want to compare wheels and dimensions, GT DBB wheels do flow more air. The turbine wheel of a GT30R which is much smaller then a stage 3 wheel is much more efficient, hell, the NS111 turbine wheel found in the GT28RS is just as efficient. And a 50 trim, which is roughly a 49lb wheel is, diameter-wise, identical to the GT30R can't touch it in terms of overall flow..


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
If you want to compare wheels and dimensions, GT DBB wheels do flow more air. The turbine wheel of a GT30R which is much smaller then a stage 3 wheel is much more efficient, hell, the NS111 turbine wheel found in the GT28RS is just as efficient. And a 50 trim, which is roughly a 49lb wheel is, diameter-wise, identical to the GT30R can't touch it in terms of overall flow..

you also have to take into consideration of the comp housing.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_a bb turbo doesn't mean it will flow more air.







it will flow more air faster, but total flow comes down to what wheel/ar you're running. it gives you faster spool, and better response. so *you can compare *a t3/t4 against a bb turbo, you have to read the comp maps for power. plenty of t3/t4's that have full spool by 3500rpm.









I was talking about price wise.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

Please let us know how it goes. I'm really intereseted, and I'm sure many others are. Going big turbo has become much more attainable thanks to ATP and Revo.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Going big turbo has become much more attainable thanks to ATP and Revo.









I will be going the ATP and Unitronic route with mine


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

There is no denying that Unitronic makes a fine software. Mora than fine even.







. However, since i'm already Revo chipped, I'll just get the upgrade for 200$. If I have any problems with the software (I shouldn't since I'm AWP) you can be sure I'll contact Unitronic.


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

"...300 Crank HP
0-60 Time: 5.7 Sec.
1/4 Mile Time: 13.7 (3749 lbs car and driver)..."
our cars are fwd..and 700lbs less... 
Not to mention they are now saying 13.3 1/4mile times..
Just how much faster would our cars be?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (1_Slow_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_Slow_Jetta* »_ "...300 Crank HP
0-60 Time: 5.7 Sec.
1/4 Mile Time: 13.7 (3749 lbs car and driver)..."
our cars are fwd..and 700lbs less... 
Not to mention they are now saying 13.3 1/4mile times..
Just how much faster would our cars be?

Im running 13.3 on stock turbo, so someone should get this kit, get some drag radials and strip it too 2500lbs and if they run some good times then i might be game


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

bump


_Modified by Pap337 at 4:36 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

Bump Eliminator


----------



## TheNameofThegame (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (kyledooley)*

Interesting too bad I am going to sell my car soon.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Also notice that the 13.2 (They shaved off another .1) is on the GT2X turbo, not the GT28RS. They have videos up now. I bet that a GTI will run mid 12's, maybe low.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

the price better be right, this is awesome how they thought of this eliminator, ive been following this since day 1 of the announcement. 
What exactly is the GT2X turbo im confused.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_the price better be right, this is awesome how they thought of this eliminator, ive been following this since day 1 of the announcement. 
What exactly is the *GT2X turbo *im confused.

gt2x is either a gt25, or a gt28 turbo. they leave the last number out, prolly because they will leave it up to the consumer to decide.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think it is a little smaller than the GT28R, but bigger than the GT25. It has proved to be a beast though.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

This thing also passed emissions in CALI!!! that is amazing and the tech didnt even know the BT was there after the engine inspection. 
As for the clips of the 1/4mile damn this thing moves, it sounds kinda funny I wonder what DV/BOV its running its sounds like a DV to me, it took out a M3 E46, thats quite impressive for a heavy dog like that, I wonder what it'll do for us lightwieghts with close to 700lbs lighter.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Pap337)*

Did you already buy an eliminator for your GTI?


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

no not yet, I dunno if Im gonna be getting this, this summer, cuz Im buying a new laptop then gonna get the vag-com, then I wanna get a wideband, plus im still in school so Im broke, Im pretty much setting up for the BT so I dont have any stupid problems I cant figure out next summer.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Pap337)*

heres the link to the clips and their progression in the kit:
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I love the AWD tire spin in the M3 video.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

So would the Eliminator GT2x (not the GT28RS) be a better option, then say a used ATP Stage 2? I wonder what the anticipated WHP for the GT2X will be for VW 1.8t engine


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Probably, it will have better software too hopefully. Well, if it put down 235 on an A4.. and A4's put down 150 with a chip.. you can calculate roughly how much a FWD VW would put down given chip numbers.


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Ok, I got a small situation then.
I could pick up a GT28R turbo, with OEM adapter plate, inlet pipe, 3" downpipe, 440cc injectors for $1150. I would, however, need to pick up a set of oil lines, gaskets, and maybe a few bolts. I plan on running APR K04 software. This turbo is used, and has under 5,000 miles. Whole set up, with K04 sw, would cost me UNDER $1500.
Would it be beneficial for me to wait for the eliminator, or just pick up this kit? I'm not looking for HUGE WHP, just better than now. Don't want to upgrade axles, diffs., etc. 
Is paying the $2000 (possibly- cause prices aren't out yet for 1.8t trans) better for a new turbo with those flanges, or get this other kit I can for about $500 or so cheaper? Keep in mind, I get injectors too.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*

Id probably go with your used gt28r, for that price you cant beat it. If you can get some better software down the road you'll pick of some more hp also.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (SMOKINA4TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOKINA4TURBO* »_Its quite a site watching it go down the track. The thing viloently 180's to the right on the 1-2 gear change and is all over the track. They need some suspension and driveline mods to keep it straight. http://s4biturbo.com/timeslips...1.635 

where is the video?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_Ok, I got a small situation then.
I could pick up a GT28R turbo, with OEM adapter plate, inlet pipe, 3" downpipe, 440cc injectors for $1150. I would, however, need to pick up a set of oil lines, gaskets, and maybe a few bolts. I plan on running APR K04 software. This turbo is used, and has under 5,000 miles. Whole set up, with K04 sw, would cost me UNDER $1500.
Would it be beneficial for me to wait for the eliminator, or just pick up this kit? I'm not looking for HUGE WHP, just better than now. Don't want to upgrade axles, diffs., etc. 
Is paying the $2000 (possibly- cause prices aren't out yet for 1.8t trans) better for a new turbo with those flanges, or get this other kit I can for about $500 or so cheaper? Keep in mind, I get injectors too.

I don't think I would be running 440's on K04 software.


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

e05 software perhaps?


----------



## .:GKB (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*

E05 software is pretty much the same as K03s


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_E05 software is pretty much the same as K03s

giac e05 is written for 380's.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_forget everything i said about that kit on this thread. all i got to say now is:

*FU.CK ATP*























we all know bout ATP lol








but why u??


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
we all know bout ATP lol








but why u??

all i got to say is....I was guaranteed this kit. I even paid for all of it waaaay in advanced. Now, im not getting SH.IT!!!!








even though it hasn't been released yet, my so-called "Hook Up" was going to be able to get it for me. What a JOKE











_Modified by 1.8TIM at 8:19 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

tim what happened?


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

sorry to here the bad news tim ill talkto u on thursday


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

Tim, tell Chris he should have cleared things up with you. Don't know what you requested of him, but he actually placed an order for a StageII because he didn't know the elminators were going to be released soon. We knew that you were expecting an elminator kit per your message above so put the stage II on hold and did not ship. If we had shipped you a stageII, you and Chris would have had bigger problem on your hand with the confusion. Was just looking out for you that's all. Please take this out with Chris.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_Please take this out with Chris.

I already spoke to Chris and got all my money back. This whole situation has left a really bad taste in my mouth. Too many different stories being told and nothing adds up. Whatever...I got my money back, thats all I care about. Now I can just take my business somewhere else.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_I already spoke to Chris and got all my money back. This whole situation has left a really bad taste in my mouth. Too many different stories being told and nothing adds up. Whatever...I got my money back, thats all I care about. Now I can just take my business somewhere else.

Why don't you just wait in line like everyone else?


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Why don't you just wait in line like everyone else? 

Dude...I wasnt going around asking to get the kit first. It was offered to me. I was looking at a bunch of different kits. Someone told me they could get the Eliminator Kit for me "right now" if i wanted it. They said "I can get it now if you want and get it with everything you need including the software if you'd like". I was there at the shop when he was on the phone with the (ex?) owner of ATP. They even called ME back... asking if I was still interested... telling me that they can send it out immediately.
You telling me that if you were given that offer, you wouldn't jump on it as well? Anyone would have.


_Modified by 1.8TIM at 9:54 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_You telling me that if you were given that offer, you wouldn't jump on it as well?

Actually, no. I plan on waiting for it to be in the feild for a while before buying. Even know other kits like ATP's regular GT28RS kit and APR's Stage III kit has been out for many years and has proven to be reliable, I don't want to end up with something like Neuspeed's Super K04 kit.








But, honestly, if this kit does even close to what their normal GT28RS kit does, it's the route I'm going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This kit was designed for people like me. 


_Modified by ruso at 10:21 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Actually, no. I don't want to end up with something like Neuspeed's Super K04 kit.








_Modified by ruso at 10:21 AM 6-7-2005_

Yeah...I see your point. If this kit was coming from some random company that just came out, I would have waited to see what people's reviews are on the kit before buying it. But, I figured since it was coming from ATP and they have been messing with the 1.8t since it first came out...It was safe to say it would be good. All they did really was improve on something they have that was already great to begin with.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_Yeah...I see your point. If this kit was coming from some random company that just came out, I would have waited to see what people's reviews are on the kit before buying it. But, I figured since it was coming from ATP and they have been messing with the 1.8t since it first came out...It was safe to say it would be good. All they did really was improve on something they have that was already great to begin with.

Yeah, ATP has a good reputation... And I seriously doubt it will have the problems that people have had with KO4 and E05 kits, considering what kind of turbo they are using. The only thing I want to wait and see is how the stock parts end up performing. ATP has posted dyno results, but for me, one dyno isn't enough. In addition, I'm going to wait until Unitronic's SW matures a little more. It's already shown very promising results. 
It looks like 2005 is the year for 1.8T engines.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (.:GKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:GKB* »_E05 software is pretty much the same as K03s


_Quote, originally posted by *petesell* »_giac e05 is written for 380's.

And a VR/TT MAF.







Regardless, with the cost of these turbos, and then throw in considering upgrading to a DNP manifold, why wouldn't you just run a real manifold in the first place. Considering cost and the only benefit of keeping your existing DP (which can be sold), I still don't see where it all adds up.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Regardless, with the cost of these turbos, and then throw in considering upgrading to a DNP manifold, why wouldn't you just run a real manifold in the first place. Considering cost and the only benefit of keeping your existing DP (which can be sold), I still don't see where it all adds up. 

By going this route, one can:
1.) Retain their factory SMIC until they can afford a better one such as Tyrolsport's UG SMIC.
2.) Retain that expensive downpipe that was previously purchased.
3.) Install quicker than most kits / less down time (which is good for people like me who only have one vehicle).
The DSM guys have been doing this for years. I think it's rediculous that typically, in order to swap turbos on a 1.8T engine, you have to replace the manifold, downpipe, intake plumbing, intercooler plumbing, and intercooler. I'm sure the OEM manifold has more restriction than say, the ATP but do you think the difference will be that big?


----------



## EG 337 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_I still don't see where it all adds up. 

Do you know of any other big turbo kits that are CARB exempt or in the process of exemption? I know it's no big deal in most other states, but I'd like to have the peace of mind knowing I won't have to keep and reinstall a slew of stock parts every other year. Heck, if this kit does get exempted, I could sell off the stock turbo and recoup a few $$.


_Modified by EG 337 at 5:08 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*

It will up top. If what you're going after is a tq monster, the stock manifold will probably spool better. But most logs, ATP, Pete's, PAG's, etc, you can use the stock IC piping with a little modification. Like I said, that same DP can be resold. As for downtime, that's what weekends are for.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_But most logs, ATP, Pete's, PAG's, etc, you can use the stock IC piping with a little modification.

In ATP's installation instructions, it mentions a crossover pipe that is available that allows you to retain the stock IC plumbing. I couldn't find it anywhere on their site. I can't weld so making one is out of the question.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*

You don't have to weld to make IC piping. Silicone, clamps, pipe, and a hacksaw.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_You don't have to weld to make IC piping. Silicone, clamps, pipe, and a hacksaw.









Bah, a little JB Weld will do the job! There's a local kid who did a home grown turbo kit on his Integra. All of his IC plubing was PVC tubing that he purchased at a hardware store. What's funny is it actually ran pretty good before he threw a rod.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

lol


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Brown E)*

Almost forgot... here's a link to the car. Far from PVC tubing now:
http://loweredlimitz.com/chapt...g.htm


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_You don't have to weld to make IC piping. Silicone, clamps, pipe, and a hacksaw.









silicone bends are bank yo!
different strokes for different folks dizzy!


_Modified by kilmer420 at 1:53 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_Tim, tell Chris he should have cleared things up with you. 

Im still wondering who this is. Looks like you created that screen name just to post this comment....


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm Dave, I drive some of the test cars down the 1/4 mile. I work in the shipping dept and report to Andrew. I panicked when I saw you say that you had the eliminators in the mail, because we were told NOT to ship elminators until the big bore inlet pipes are done to go with the kits. Talked to people here and we figured out what Chris did. Hope this clears up some confusion.
By the way Tim, Chris' purchase order clearly says stageII which is not what you want so I was just trying to help.










_Modified by k04_2000qms at 1:28 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_because we were told NOT to ship elminators until the big bore inlet pipes are done to go with the kits.

I was wondering how they were going to adapt the stock intake hose let alone a larger MAF housing.


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

Actually ruso, the bill of materials of the kit calls for both a piece to keep the stock hose (for emissions) and a big bore replacement pipe (for high HP).


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_Actually ruso, the bill of materials of the kit calls for both a piece to keep the stock hose (for emissions) and a big bore replacement pipe (for high HP).

Will this allow you to keep the stock airbox as well (APR Stage III style)?


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh yes, all pipes go to the stock airbox.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_By the way Tim, Chris' purchase order clearly says stageII which is not what you want so I was just trying to help.









_Modified by k04_2000qms at 1:28 PM 6-7-2005_

Nice. thank you for clearing that up. So, it looks like it really was all Chris' fault.
*Chris*: I spoke to my friend George, he can send me one of the eliminator kits right now if you want.
*1.8TIM*: Are you sure? I called ATP and they say the kit wont be out for another few weeks....
*Chris*: Bro, I dont deal with the people at ATP. I get it from the main guy directly.
*1.8TIM*: Are you SURE its the eliminator kit...and not there stage 2 kit?
*Chris*: YES. Im sure. Its the one with the turbo that direclty bolts onto the stock manifold.
*1.8TIM*: Hell yeah I want that sh.it! Hook it up!








Oh well...What are you gonna do. Thanks for clearing that up.
I'll go erase my previous posts now on page 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pansyboy8 (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

the stage 2 kit also bolts directly to the stock mani (kinda) i'm glad things are working out, can't wait to see the eliminator kits


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_
Nice. thank you for clearing that up. So, it looks like it really was all Chris' fault.
*Chris*: I spoke to my friend George, he can send me one of the eliminator kits right now if you want.
*1.8TIM*: Are you sure? I called ATP and they say the kit wont be out for another few weeks....
*Chris*: Bro, I dont deal with the people at ATP. I get it from the main guy directly.
*1.8TIM*: Are you SURE its the eliminator kit...and not there stage 2 kit?
*Chris*: YES. Im sure. Its the one with the turbo that direclty bolts onto the stock manifold.
*1.8TIM*: Hell yeah I want that sh.it! Hook it up!








Oh well...What are you gonna do. Thanks for clearing that up.
I'll go erase my previous posts now on page 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't understand why your being such a baby about this. The kit will come out soon enough.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_
I don't understand why your being such a baby about this. The kit will come out soon enough.

Baby? Go suck a di.ck. 
No one is being a baby. Im just really pissed off. I paid for this thing on May 24th...and have been sitting here waiting this whole time for something that was never going to happen.
The part that pisses me off the most was that someone on here was selling a complete APR Stage 3 kit for 3g's!!! And I let it slip through my hands. The kit was never even sent out. I could have used that money to get the APR stage 3 kit when it was still available. Thats what pisses me off the most about this whole situation. I even called the same day I paid for it to see if I could cancel the order...but, supposedly it had already been sent out


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

I didn't realized you had paid for it already. 
Still though, **** happens every day. Many people are worse off than you.
The kit is coming. Maybe I'll even get mine before you.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_
The kit is coming. Maybe I'll even get mine before you.










Cool, I hope you get it and I hope you like it. 
I on the other hand have decided to do what I should have done from the beginning. Put this money aside and save up a bit more and just get myself an APR stage 3 kit and call it a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

<The part that pisses me off the most was that someone on here was selling a complete APR Stage 3 kit for 3g's!!! And I let it slip through my hands. The kit was never even sent out. I could have used that money to get the APR stage 3 kit when it was still available. Thats what pisses me off the most about this whole situation. I even called the same day I paid for it to see if I could cancel the order...but, supposedly it had already been sent out >

Hey, I feel your anger, but it seems like your dealer is still mis-informing you. The policy is only to charge customers right before the product leaves the door. I know this because I ship product and it's part of my job. We never hold any money hostage or charge in advance or take pre-orders on products. That means your money never left New York. Also, the customer always has to right to cancel anything at anytime leading up to the point it leaves the door. The product just gets moved to the next customer in line so it doesn't hurt us when a customer cancels. Sounds like a lot of your frustrations come from miscommunications with your dealer. Sorry we can't help you much further on this! Good luck to you!


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*



k04_2000qms
Hey said:


> Oh yeah, I now know that *no one at ATP is responsible for this screw up*. Believe me...I know its Chris' fault 110%. I knew I shouldn't have paid for anything until I got it in my hands. But Chris called me, told me it was on its way and that I needed to come pay for it. I hopped in my car, went to the shop and charged it on my credit card (the date was wrong, it was the 25th not the 24th of May). On Monday, I was told that the kit would be here the next day on June 7th.
> Im sitting here looking at my receipt right now. I have to call my Credit Card company later today and make sure that the charge has been put back on my card.


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

can we get back on topic please, I keep looking in here for something new about the eliminators and it's all this bickering.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaskagreenjetta* »_can we get back on topic please, I keep looking in here for something new about the eliminators and it's all this bickering.









If you want more info, why dont you just call ATP or check out their website










_Modified by BRM10984 at 10:37 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## EG 337 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*

Well according to this thread the transverse eliminators are going to be delayed another 6-8 weeks. Dave, can you confirm this? What does this put the timeline at now?


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

EG 337, 6-8 weeks is a conservative estimate that the sales people are stating to avoid being late. As far as I know the production group is still shooting for a late June rollout.
Part of the reason for the delay is the transverse program is much bigger than the longitudinal. The stock location high HP manifold will be shipping at the same time allowing for the crazy people that want to run the GT3071R and GT3076R to make over 400WHP.


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

sorry if i missed this in the last 9 pages, but, on the atp site, they mention that the GTRS kit bolts up to the stock mani, dp, etc.; does the GT2X kit also bolt up to the DP, or is it the mani only? would either of these kits work on a ghl DP?
Also, wat are the disadvantages of the GT2X not being a ball bearing turbo...would it have more wear?


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The cat comes right off the turbo, not the downpipe. Seeing how they used a 2.75" Testpipe for every dyno test, it doesnt seem that it will fit with the stock cat, but it may I have no idea.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_The cat comes right off the turbo, not the downpipe. Seeing how they used a 2.75" Testpipe for every dyno test, it doesnt seem that it will fit with the stock cat, but it may I have no idea.

That does not sound right. my cat is just off the downpipe, just before the cat back exhaust.
And I thought all GT2X turbo's are ball bearing liquid cooled.


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_...I have no idea.


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (TurboZen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboZen* »_And I thought all GT2X turbo's are ball bearing liquid cooled.

off of atp website:

_Quote, originally posted by *ATP Website* »_In terms of performance, the GT2X (even though a non-ball bearing turbo) has the ability to start building boost right off idle...


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*

Well, it does say that about the eliminator GT2X. but I checked the GT28R and it is a ball bearing turbo. I'm confused now








"Dual Ball Bearing GT28R Turbo assembly with internal wastegate assembly. .64ar turbine with 5 bolt exit. Very very Good response turbo for 4 Cyl applications. This turbo has a flow capacity of about 310HP."
I also searched their GT journal bearing turbo list and they don't have and GT2X turbos listed.


_Modified by TurboZen at 9:39 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## k04_2000qms (Jun 7, 2005)

The eliminator series is compatible with all downpipes and cats, catbacks, and turbo backs currently bolted up to your stock K03 or K04.


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (k04_2000qms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_The eliminator series is compatible with all downpipes and cats, catbacks, and turbo backs currently bolted up to your stock K03 or K04.

thats good to know. But, why would ATP use a non ball bearing turbo for their new kits comin out? arent journal bearing turbos based on 'older' technology or am i mistaken?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullet420* »_But, why would ATP use a non ball bearing turbo for their new kits comin out?

Price point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*

Will the GT28-RS "eliminator" kit need a 3" MAF and 440cc injectors...??? I guess that it will in order to make 300-350 HP crank...







!!! 
I haven't understood very well in their website, but are they providing any kind of TIP or TIH for the GT28-RS...??? Are the stock oil and water lines fitting with the GT28-RS "eliminator"...???


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Price point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It didn't work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_I haven't understood very well in their website, but are they providing any kind of TIP or TIH for the GT28-RS...??? Are the stock oil and water lines fitting with the GT28-RS "eliminator"...???


_Quote, originally posted by *k04_2000qms* »_Actually ruso, the bill of materials of the kit calls for both a piece to keep the stock hose (for emissions) and a big bore replacement pipe (for high HP).


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_It didn't work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*realism*

the only real saver here is the fact taht you get to keep your stock DP
but why? an aftermarket one is like 350 and an ATP one for instance for a new mani is about the same...plus a manifold...
if people think they are gonna get 300whp out of these kits they are h ighly mistaken...
lastly I think their emissions certificates are fudged. You will never obtain both 0% O2 and 0% CO. It is impossible to have perfect combustion in an automobile. Especially one with a turbo. OEM or not!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_









It's too expensive to make it worthwhile if you didn't understand what I was saying.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_It's too expensive to make it worthwhile if you didn't understand what I was saying. 

Oh, I was just pointing out why one would choose a non-ball bearing turbo over a ball bearing one. Offering both opens up more price points. 

_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullet420* »_But, why would ATP use a non ball bearing turbo for their new kits comin out? arent journal bearing turbos based on 'older' technology or am i mistaken?


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_If you want more info, why dont you just call ATP or check out their website








_Modified by BRM10984 at 10:37 AM 6-8-2005_

why don't you start your own thread


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Snooters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snooters* »_
why don't you start your own thread









Sorry d.ic.k...but i've been posting and following this thread since page 1.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullet420* »_
off of atp website:



_Quote, originally posted by *atpwebsite* »_in terms of performance, the gt2x (even though a non-ball bearing turbo) has the ability to start building boost right off idle...

that is insane, for less than $600 shipped you could have a higher flowing, non bb turbo aka...t3/t4 turbo. why would someone pay $1200 for a non-bb turbo?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_that is insane, for less than $600 shipped you could have a higher flowing, non bb turbo aka...t3/t4 turbo. why would someone pay $1200 for a non-bb turbo?









Because you don't have to change the manifold.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_that is insane, for less than $600 shipped you could have a higher flowing, non bb turbo aka...t3/t4 turbo. why would someone pay $1200 for a non-bb turbo?









$600 for the turbo, $300 for a downpipe, $200 for a waste gate, $160 for oil lines, $340 for manifold, $100 for an inlet... yup that $600 turbo is MAD cheaper.


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

i dont think anyone shoulda expected to see a cheap price for this turbo, as apparently u can use almost stock everything for both the 2X and the RS kits. BUT, I still dont understand why they would choose a non-bb turbo for the 2X kit. I was seriously considering getting this kit, as it has eveything i'm lookin for, but there is no way im spending over a $1000 on that turbo....and no one has really answered this question, and atp doesnt really mention anything on their website. It would be nice if ATP could clarify this.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*

Who cares if it's DBB? The Gt2x makes 312 wtq on the A4 at 3700ish rpms on a stock catback. It'll be sooner on a non quattro drivetrain with a real exhaust. How early do you want it to spool?


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_
Sorry d.ic.k...but i've been posting and following this thread since page 1.
















Tim, You need to take these things with a grain of salt. There is no reason start calling people names and being a whiny little boy. So you had a problem, that part is understood. Now it's time to be a man about it and handle it the grown up way. There is no room here for you to take over this thread with your whining and name calling. 
I have also been following this thread from page one, so that argument doesn't cut it. We all want to find out some usefull info that relates to the turbo itself. Your experiences with ATP would be better left to your own thread. Keep it adult and keep your posts informative, not degrading to either ATP or other Vortexers. I personally have had enough of the abundance of attitude on this site. Only VW guys treat other Dubbers with disrespect. You need to check yourself and limit your harsh reactions. We all have one goal here, so is it really necessary to cut down others along the way? I think not.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

I aggree.
Let's keep this conversation to adults, and move on.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

its funny how some of you on here saying that im whining and complaining....are the same people that keep IM'ing me asking for more info and trying to find out what went wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Im done.


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

The confusions seems to be because of price and what would this price give us in output. I think if one is aiming at an initial 250whp, with a potential of a little more, plus some future mods for more power, at a much lower price than any ohter kit including ATP´s stage 2, it´s going to be a nice deal.
The thing is when will it come out? I bet llate July.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (patricio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patricio* »_The confusions seems to be because of price and what would this price give us in output. I think if one is aiming at an initial 250whp, with a potential of a little more, plus some future mods for more power, at a much lower price than any ohter kit including ATP´s stage 2, it´s going to be a nice deal.
The thing is when will it come out? I bet llate July.

I bet it won't come out in July!


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (patricio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patricio* »_The confusions seems to be because of price and what would this price give us in output. I think if one is aiming at an initial 250whp, with a potential of a little more, plus some future mods for more power, at a much lower price than any ohter kit including ATP´s stage 2, it´s going to be a nice deal.
The thing is when will it come out? I bet llate July.

You know what's funny? All this bickering about the price and ATP still hasn't even announced the price of transverse kits yet!







Vortex mentality at it's finest!


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
You know what's funny? All this bickering about the price and ATP still hasn't even announced the price of transverse kits yet!







Vortex mentality at it's finest!









haha...and they're telling me to stop bickering.


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

A little off the current topics but what does everyone think of the software that's going to be offered by ATP?


----------



## rstenros (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (GTIMOLA)*

I was thinking the same thing because I've heard that they have bed luck with their software. That's why their hardware only kits are so popular!


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (GTIMOLA)*

I'm not a HP junkie and I don't have the desire to dump a bunch of money into a "band-aided" bt setup. I dont want an MBC or a diode. I want 230-240 reliable WHP. I intend on competing in many auto-x and track events. If their software works decently I'll be getting it.
IMO these are the smartest things to come to the market yet...


----------



## rstenros (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (GTIMOLA)*

That's what everyone says, but when you run with that 240 whp for a while, you'll want 260 then 275 and so on


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rstenros)*

Until I have the rear wheels or all wheels putting power to the ground I will restrain myself from the quest for higher HP.
But I know what you mean, I'm chipped now and still want to go further. It's addicting.
I'll be quite busy fiddling with the suspension for some time so the need to increase power will be subdued for a while.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTIMOLA)*

How can you justify 2000 for this barebones kit to upgrade later, when there are companies like FBI who make reliable kits for 240whp and 270whp for 1800 and 2200 dollars WITH manifolds and all kinds of stuff? Not an attack, just a question.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (III Hunter III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *III Hunter III* »_How can you justify 2000 for this barebones kit to upgrade later, when there are companies like FBI who make reliable kits for 240whp and 270whp for 1800 and 2200 dollars WITH manifolds and all kinds of stuff? Not an attack, just a question.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote »_Quote, originally posted by III Hunter III » 
How can you justify 2000 for this barebones kit to upgrade later, when there are companies like FBI who make reliable kits for 240whp and 270whp for 1800 and 2200 dollars WITH manifolds and all kinds of stuff? Not an attack, just a question. 

Do these kits include new ECU software? If they do they are pretty cheap, but still, we do not have a price yet for trans. engine....late July-august










_Modified by patricio at 6:40 PM 6-9-2005_


----------



## golf2k87 (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (patricio)*

I went to go visit my old friends at ATP today and the kit looks great. The engineer from Turbotec was there tuning the A4 all day long. Su said that the tranverse kit should be ready within 3-4 weeks, they bolted it up to a motor so far, but not actually in the car yet. If the dyno numbers look good for the transverse kit, I'll be sure to pick one up ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (golf2k87)*

Do they really believe to their claim of making 350 crank HP with the GT28-RS "eliminator" (+ appropriate fueling & MAF upgrades)... I wonder what they honestly tell if someone asks them directly...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Their GT28-RS full hardware kit (with turbo, exhaust manifold, downpipe, intake pipe, oil-water lines, etc) is sold at about 2300-2400 USD, and it is anticipated that with injectors (440cc) and MAF housing upgrade will go about +200. Then what you need is a software upgrade, which will roughly bring total price up to 3000 USD, unless you use your K03s software conservatively in some way...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf2k87 (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

Well there's no use assuming things. All we can do is just wait and see. I'm hoping for the best because this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (golf2k87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf2k87* »_Well there's no use assuming things. All we can do is just wait and see. I'm hoping for the best because this is exactly what I was looking for.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

mid-June bump, no word on the transverse kits yet...


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

Quote, originally posted by III Hunter III »

_Quote »_How can you justify 2000 for this barebones kit to upgrade later, when there are companies like FBI who make reliable kits for 240whp and 270whp for 1800 and 2200 dollars WITH manifolds and all kinds of stuff? Not an attack, just a question.


bump for an answer, considering lots of us could avoid buying software from atp at low cost (revo)


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (III Hunter III)*

Some people value their time more than absolute power. These kits will bolt up much faster than having to also have to remove the exhaust manifold and other components as well. Some individuals do not want to go through the trouble or removing their current dp, finding someone to buy it and then getting the new stuff and putting it all back on again, they would much rather keep what they already have and just make the install a quick swap between turbos. Time is a very valuable commodity for individuals these days.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (rex_racer)*

For something that is going to be on my car for a long time I don't think I'd mind spending some time making everything complete, especially at the same or lower cost, but I do see what you're saying.
Can anyone answer the question and base the answer purely around componentry/gains/reliability or any other TANGIBLE reason?
Thanks for the reply, I'm just trying to figure out what the touchable reasoning would be for selling less actual product at a similar price. Again, this is just me trying to understand... I know the vortex gets defensive easily...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (III Hunter III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *III Hunter III* »_Can anyone answer the question and base the answer purely around componentry/gains/reliability or any other TANGIBLE reason?
Thanks for the reply, I'm just trying to figure out what the touchable reasoning would be for selling less actual product at a similar price. Again, this is just me trying to understand... I know the vortex gets defensive easily...

Componentry = less parts = less complications and less time to install.
Gains = less than standard kit but substainial enough to make most people happy.
Reliabiliy = less replaced/moving parts = better reliability (in theory)
Thats my take on it. Yes these are definetly not for everyone but I like the idea of being able to bolt on a turbo upgrade in an afternoon.

I'm not here to dis a company but you also mention the FBI turbo kits...well why would you buy one of them? I know for a fact I could source all those parts and save myself a couple hundered dollars and have an identical kit. They don't come with any software either. It's all what your looking for, everyone has different needs and different abilities.


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_Some people value their time more than absolute power. These kits will bolt up much faster than having to also have to remove the exhaust manifold and other components as well. Some individuals do not want to go through the trouble or removing their current dp, finding someone to buy it and then getting the new stuff and putting it all back on again, they would much rather keep what they already have and just make the install a quick swap between turbos. Time is a very valuable commodity for individuals these days.

AMEN, brother! I have a family and I travel frequently with work with and without my car; thus I, as well I'm sure many others with similar balanced lifestyle, prefer a simple bolt-n-go approach that some vortexers can't seem to somehow comprehend.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (asphalt_guy)*

So who knows about TurboTec, ATP's new SW tuner?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (asphalt_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asphalt_guy* »_AMEN, brother! I have a family and I travel frequently with work with and without my car; thus I, as well I'm sure many others with similar balanced lifestyle, prefer a simple bolt-n-go approach that some vortexers can't seem to somehow comprehend.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*

Bump for updates.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Bump for updates.

No-one has any updates...














Neither ATP... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Until they decide, I'll be ordering a GT28-71 kit (+exhaust manifold, etc... Fueling; pump + 440cc injectors are in my desk !!!


----------



## {:sylph:} (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

Yeah last time I checked, they said they were going to start shipping them in june...
unless my calendar is broken, its nearing the end of june now.
and still no #'s or cost.


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: ({:sylph:})*


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: ({:sylph:})*


_Quote, originally posted by *{:sylph:}* »_Yeah last time I checked, they said they were going to start shipping them in june...
unless my calendar is broken, its nearing the end of june now.
and still no #'s or cost.










there was a post in the MkIV where the guy called ATP and they said not another 6-8 weeks


----------



## EG 337 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (Mtetkosk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtetkosk* »_there was a post in the MkIV where the guy called ATP and they said not another 6-8 weeks









There was also a post from last page (two weeks ago) from a guy working at ATP that said he thought they'd still be ready at the end of this month. He thought the 6-8 week estimate was the marketing guys being over-conservative.
I don't see the transverse kits happening within 10 days. Heck, I don't even see a way to order the longitudinal; it's just a listed price. I guess we'll have to check back in two weeks and see if any progress has been made


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (EG 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EG 337* »_
There was also a post from last page (two weeks ago) from a guy working at ATP that said he thought they'd still be ready at the end of this month. He thought the 6-8 week estimate was the marketing guys being over-conservative.
I don't see the transverse kits happening within 10 days. Heck, I don't even see a way to order the longitudinal; it's just a listed price. I guess we'll have to check back in two weeks and see if any progress has been made









I think the guy working at ATP isn't conservative enough... I rather hear them say 6-8 weeks than to hear 10 days only to have no product 10 days later.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

once you already have the turbo off pulling the manifold is silly easy.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

bump


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboWraith)*


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (jayvee203)*

Doesn't anyone from ATP frequent this website? A Vortex update would be nice.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Doesn't anyone from ATP frequent this website? A Vortex update would be nice.









If they don't, I don't blame them. Every vendor who posts here seems to always get flamed. A perfect example would be APR.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (ruso)*

True. Many employees are most likely not allowed to post on Vortex, as their views can negatively effect the company they work for.
It's too bad it comes to this though.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (cdn20VALVE)*

True all you get from APR are big promo releases. 
They did give a shout out for their barbecue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PetRaN (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello from Greece
I have a skoda superb 1.8t longtitude
looking forward to see more news for the eliminator kits
maybe the test driver has any new info to share?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (PetRaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PetRaN* »_Hello from Greece
I have a skoda superb 1.8t longtitude
looking forward to see more news for the eliminator kits
maybe the test driver has any new info to share?


There's a few videos and dyno charts on ATP's website:
http://www.atpturbo.com


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (ruso)*

damn its almost July.


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_once you already have the turbo off pulling the manifold is silly easy. 

It's even silly easy with the turbo still on(well as long as the 3 bolts that hold it on are out, duh).. 
But the reason I would be looking at this kit is because it's a simple bolt up, I can keep the DP I have now, and it seems painless for the most point.


----------



## rj11c (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (nidex)*

well it looks like they did update, for the longitudinal eliminators they will start to take orders 7-5 and ship 7-8 per their web site now we wait for transverse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by rj11c at 10:36 PM 7-4-2005_


_Modified by rj11c at 10:37 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

From the sounds of it on their site the turbo inlet, test pipe, or the new software won't be included with the kit? They need to list everything that will come in the kit.


----------



## gliturbo1 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Any new information on this?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_From the sounds of it on their site the turbo inlet, test pipe, or the new software won't be included with the kit? They need to list everything that will come in the kit.

Simple, everything to JUST bolt the turbo on... nothing more... nothing less.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (TurboZen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboZen* »_Your answer was in the other post. but it will save you from buying:
1. mani
2. downpipe
Pretty much, that's it. check atp for the prices of these two items and then take it off of the total price of their potato kit.

What I like about this idea is that you can puchase over the counter exhaust systems and bolt them right on, vs having to custom manufacture a downpipe.
OR, for those of us like myself who are already chip/turbo back exhaust, its one less component that needs to be scrapped during a BT upgrade.


----------



## gliturbo1 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: K03/K04 Eliminators (mwwhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwhonda* »_What I like about this idea is that you can puchase over the counter exhaust systems and bolt them right on, vs having to custom manufacture a downpipe.
OR, for those of us like myself who are already chip/turbo back exhaust, its one less component that needs to be scrapped during a BT upgrade.

True







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Guys, check out this thread on AZ.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...ber=2
Someone installed the GTRS kit, but it wasn't straight bolt on.


----------

